# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته شرك؟

## قلب سليم

أريد من مشايخنا الكرام توضيح هذه المسألة وهي هل التوسل برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شرك؟ وأي أقسام الشرك هي إذا كانت كذلك؟ جزاكم الله خيرا وأثابكم أجرا جزيلا.

----------


## عبد العزيز سالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان خيرما يتوسل به المرئ هو صالح الاعمال ويدعو ربه بصالح عمله ومن اصلح الاعمال هو ما جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فالتمسك بسنته والعمل بهديه وكثرة الصلاة عليه 
خير لك من ان تتوسل به بعد موته فالتوسل كله شرك ولا يقدح في هذا توسل عمربن الخطاب بعم رسول الله والله سبحانه اعلم

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

هنا فتوى الشيخ البراك ، وفيها التفصيل :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196285

----------


## ثبات

الأخ عبد العزيز سالم يمكن أن تقول أن التوسل بالنبي بدعة أو لا يجوز أو شيء من هذا القبيل 
أما قولك فالتوسل كله شرك فهذا خطأ وإن شأت راجع كلام الشيخ الألباني في مسألة التوسل سواء في رسالته حول التوسل أو بعض دروسه الصوتية فقد أقر أن التوسل بالنبي لا يجوز ولكن ليس بشرك ورد على سعيد رمضان البوطي الذي أجاز التوسل بل اعتبره مستحبا
وقد أجاز العديد من العلماء التوسل بالنبي منهم الإمام الشوكاني والإمام أحمد فهل هؤلاء وغيرهم يدعون إلى الشرك

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

*التوسل[إلى الله تعالى] بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إما أن يكون بذاته أو جاهه ، وإما أن يكون باتباعه ، وإما أن يكون بدعائه.*
*وإما أن يكون في حياته، وإما أن يكون بعد مماته؛*

*- فالتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه في حياته؛ لا يجوز، ولم يقع...*
*- والتوسل باتباعه ودعائه في حياته؛ مشروع، وقد وقع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم...* 
*- والتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه بعد مماته؛ لا يجوز، وهو بدعة، وليس بشرك يخرج من الإسلام، ولكنه وسيلة من وسائل الشرك؛ لأن الداعي قد يدعو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويسأله قضاء حاجاته، ويشتبه عليه هذا بذاك...*
*- والتوسل باتباعه بعد مماته؛ مشروع.*
*- والتوسل بدعائه بعد مماته؛ لا يجوز، وهو بدعة، وليس بشرك يخرج من الإسلام، ولكنه وسيلة من وسائل الشرك؛ لأن الداعي قد يدعو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسأله قضاء حاجاته، ويشتبه عليه هذا بذاك...*
*الخلاصة:*
*- أن التوسل إلى الله تعالى بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جاهه؛ لا يجوز في حياته، ولا بعد مماته.*
*- وأن التوسل إلى الله تعالى باتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ مشروع في حياته، وبعد مماته.*
*- وأن التوسل إلى الله تعالى بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**؛ مشروع في حياته**، ولا يجوز بعد مماته...*
*وتفصيل الكلام في ذلك وأدلته في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ولاسيما القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة.*

----------


## ثبات

شكرا أخ أبو عبد الله الغيثي على هذا التفصيل
قولك *أن التوسل إلى الله تعالى بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جاهه؛ لا يجوز في حياته، ولا بعد مماته
إذا كنت تقصد بهذا الكلام عدم الجواز  وليس بشرك ، أوافقك الرأي
المهم أن التوسل بذات النبي وبجاهه في حياته ومماته ليس بشرك وإن كان يمكن القول كما ذهب الألباني وغيره من الذين حققوا في هذه المسألة بأسلوب علمي وبعيد عن التعصب بعدم جواز ذلك



*

----------


## أحمد سمحان

*- فالتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه في حياته؛ لا يجوز، ولم يقع...*
*- والتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه بعد مماته؛ لا يجوز، وهو بدعة، وليس بشرك يخرج من الإسلام، ولكنه وسيلة من وسائل الشرك؛ لأن الداعي قد يدعو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويسأله قضاء حاجاته، ويشتبه عليه هذا بذاك...*

دلل يا أخي على ما ذهبت إليه من كتاب الله أو سنة رسول 
ولا تقل منع فلان أوكره فلان 
فكراهة أحد العلماء لا يلزم منها حكما يتعلق بالحلال والحرام في دين الله 
ولا تقل لم يرد ذلك عن السلف 
فليس كل ما لم يرد عن السلف ممنوع ، إلا إذا خالف أصول الشرع ، طبعا بدليل ناهض محقق 
والمنع لا يثبت أيضا إلا بدليل ...
فالفهم الفهم

----------


## أسـامة

> *- فالتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه في حياته؛ لا يجوز، ولم يقع...*
> *- والتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه بعد مماته؛ لا يجوز، وهو بدعة، وليس بشرك يخرج من الإسلام، ولكنه وسيلة من وسائل الشرك؛ لأن الداعي قد يدعو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويسأله قضاء حاجاته، ويشتبه عليه هذا بذاك...*
> 
> دلل يا أخي على ما ذهبت إليه من كتاب الله أو سنة رسول 
> ولا تقل منع فلان أوكره فلان 
> فكراهة أحد العلماء لا يلزم منها حكما يتعلق بالحلال والحرام في دين الله 
> ولا تقل لم يرد ذلك عن السلف 
> فليس كل ما لم يرد عن السلف ممنوع ، إلا إذا خالف أصول الشرع ، طبعا بدليل ناهض محقق 
> والمنع لا يثبت أيضا إلا بدليل ...
> فالفهم الفهم





> *وتفصيل الكلام في ذلك وأدلته في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ولاسيما القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة.*


 :Smile: 



> هنا فتوى الشيخ البراك ، وفيها التفصيل :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196285


 :Smile: 
ونصها:



> *السؤال*
> نرجو من فضيلتكم توضيح مشروعية التوسل والاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما ترونه في هذه الأدلة على جواز التوسل بالنبي.
> أدلة التوسل: 
> 
> 1- حديث الشفاعة المتواتر والمروي في الصحيحين وغيرهما من أن الناس يتوسلون بسيد الأنام عند اشتداد الأمر عليهم يوم القيامة، ويستغيثون به، ولو كان التوسل والاستغاثة من الكفر والشرك لم يشفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس يؤمئذ، ولا يأذن الله له بالشفاعة.فالعبر   بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب. وأن التوسل والاستغاثة كفر في الدنيا ليس كفرًا في الآخرة، فإن الكفر كفر سواء كان في الدنيا أو في الآخرة. قبل موته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعد موته لا فرق. 
> 
> 2- حديث عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه قال: (إن رجلا ضريرا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادعُ الله أن يعافيني. فقال: إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت وهو خير قال فادعه. فأمره أن يتوضأ ويحسن الوضوء، ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: اللهم أني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي في حاجتي لتقضى، اللهم شفعه في. قال عثمان: فعاد وقد أبصر). رواه الترمذي والنسائي والطبراني والحاكم، وأقره الذهبي والبيهقي بالأسانيد الصحيحة.
> 
> 3- حديث علي رضي الله عنه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما دفن فاطمة بنت أسد أم علي رضي الله عنه قال: "اللهم بحقي وحق الأنبياء من قبلي اغفر لأمي بعد أمي" رواه الطبراني والحاكم مختصرا، وابن حبان وغيرهم، وفي إسناده روح بن صلاح قال الحاكم ثقة، وضعفه بعضهم، والحديث صحيح. 
> ...


والله الموفق.

----------


## أحمد سمحان

يا أخي الفاضل هناك فرق شاسع بين الاستغاثة والتوسل بالذات

----------


## أحمد سمحان

حديث الأعمى الذي ورد ذكره في السؤال، قد جاء يطلب من النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– أن يدعو الله أن يرد بصره، فخيَّره، قال: إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك قال: فادعه فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضي لي اللهم فشفَّعه فيََّ –رواه الترمذي (3578)، وابن ماجة (1385) فهذا كله توسُّل إلى الله بدعاء النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– في حياته، 

يا أخي الفاضل إياك والتقليد ...  الحديث واضح وضوح الشمس (اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة) لم يقل بدعاء نبيك !! بل بجاهه وفضبه وكرمه ... وما المانع من ذلك ؟  لا شيء سوى التقليد ، فالداعي هو الرجل وليس الرسول . تأمل !!!

----------


## أحمد سمحان

ما المانع من التوسل بذات الرسول حيا أو ميتا ؟ 
هل هناك دليل يمنع ذلك ؟ اذكره ؟

أنا قرأت كتاب الشيخ الألباني رحمة الله عليه في التوسل 
ولم أقتنع بعد...

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

> حديث الأعمى الذي ورد ذكره في السؤال، قد جاء يطلب من النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– أن يدعو الله أن يرد بصره، فخيَّره، قال: إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك قال: فادعه فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضي لي اللهم فشفَّعه فيََّ –رواه الترمذي (3578)، وابن ماجة (1385) فهذا كله توسُّل إلى الله بدعاء النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– في حياته، 
> 
> يا أخي الفاضل إياك والتقليد ... الحديث واضح وضوح الشمس (اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة) لم يقل بدعاء نبيك !! بل بجاهه وفضبه وكرمه ... وما المانع من ذلك ؟ لا شيء سوى التقليد ، فالداعي هو الرجل وليس الرسول . تأمل !!!


*قوله: (اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة) يبينه قوله بعده: (اللهم فشفَّعه فيََّ)؛ فبين أن معنى سؤاله وتوجهه إلى الله بالنبي: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشفع فيه؛ يعني يدعو له...وليس جاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفضله وكرمه مما يقتضي إجابة دعاء من سأل الله بذلك؛ حتى يسأل الله بذلك. بل جاه النبي ينفعه إذا اتبعه وأطاعه فيما أمر به عن الله أو تأسى به فيما سنه للمؤمنين، وينفعه أيضًا إذا دعا له وشفع فيه ، فأما إذا لم يكن من النبي دعاء ولا شفاعة، ولا من الداعي بذلك سبب يقتضى الإجابة؛ لم يكن متشفعًا بجاهه، ولم يكن سؤاله بجاهه نافعًا له عند الله . بل يكون قد سأل بأمر أجنبي عنه ليس سببًا لنفعه ... فهذا هو المانع من التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!*
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى ( 1 / 211 ) : قول السائل لله تعالى ( أسألك بحق فلان وفلان من الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين وغيرهم أو بجاه فلان أو بحرمة فلان ) يقتضي أن هؤلاء لهم عند الله جاه ، وهذا صحيح ؛ فإن هؤلاء لهم عند الله منزلة وجاه وحرمة يقتضي أن يرفع الله درجاتهم ويعظم أقدارهم ويقبل شفاعتهم إذا شفعوا مع أنه سبحانه قال : ( من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه ) ، ويقتضي أيضًا أن من اتبعهم واقتدى بهم فيما سن له الاقتداء بهم فيه كان سعيدًا ، ومن أطاع أمرهم الذي بلغوه عن الله كان سعيدًا ، ولكن ليس نفس مجرد قدرهم وجاههم مما يقتضى إجابة دعائه ؛ إذا سأل الله بهم حتى يسأل الله بذلك. بل جاههم ينفعه أيضًا إذا اتبعهم وأطاعهم فيما أمروا به عن الله أو تأسى بهم فيما سنوه للمؤمنين، وينفعه أيضًا إذا دعوا له وشفعوا فيه ، فأما إذا لم يكن منهم دعاء ولا شفاعة، ولا منه سبب يقتضى الإجابة؛ لم يكن متشفعًا بجاههم، ولم يكن سؤاله بجاههم نافعًا له عند الله . بل يكون قد سأل بأمر أجنبي عنه ليس سببًا لنفعه ... فهذا يجوزه طائفة من الناس ، ونقل في ذلك آثار عن بعض السلف ، وهو موجود في دعاء كثير من الناس ، لكن ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك كله ضعيف بل موضوع ، وليس عنه حديث ثابت قد يظن أن لهم فيه حجة إلا حديث الأعمى الذي علمه أن يقول : ( أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة ) ، ولا حجة لهم فيه ؛ فإنه صريح في أنه إنما توسل بدعاء النبي وشفاعته ، وهو طلب من النبي الدعاء ، وقد أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول : ( اللهم شفِّعه فيّ ) ، ولهذا رد الله عليه بصره لما دعا له النبي ، وكان ذلك مما يعد من آيات النبي ، ولو توسل غيره من العميان الذين لم يدع لهم النبي بالسؤال به؛ لم تكن حالهم كحاله .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السنن الكبرى للنسائي:
ذكر حديث عثمان بن حنيف 
(10494) أخبرنا محمد بن معمر قال: حدثنا حبان قال: حدثنا حماد قال: أخبرنا جعفر، عن عمارة بن خزيمة، عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً أعمى أتى النبي صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله إني رجل أعمى فادع الله أن يشفيني قال: «بل أدعُك» قال: ادع الله لي. مرتين أو ثلاثاً 
قال: «توضأ ثم صلِّ ركعتين، ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيي محمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى الله أن يقضي حاجتي أو حاجتي إلى فلان أو حاجتي في كذا وكذا اللهم شفع في نبيي وشفعني في نفسي». 
(10495) أخبرنا محمود بن غيلان قال: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر، عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت، عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله تعالى أن يعافيَني! قال: «إن شئت دعوت وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك»، قال: فادعُه! فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: «اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه فتقضي لي اللهم شفعه في». 
خالفهما هشام الدستوائي وروح بن القاسم فقالا: عن أبي جعفر عمير بن يزيد بن خراشة، عن أبي أمامة بن سهل عن عثمان بن حنيف. 
(10496) أخبرني زكريا بن يحيى قال: حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال: حدثنا معاذ بن هشام قال: حدثني أبي، عن أبي جعفر، عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف، عن عمه أن أعمى أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، ادع الله أن يكشف لي عن بصري. قال: «أو أدعك» قال: يا رسول الله إنه شقّ عليّ ذهابُ بصري! قال: فانطلِقْ فتوضّأْ ثم صلّ ركعتين ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيي محمد، نبي الرحمة، يا محمد، إني أتوجه بك إلى ربك أن يكشف لي عن بصري، شفعه فيّ، وشفعني في نفسي» فرجع وقد كشف له عن بصره الوسوسة.
جامع الترمذي:
(3578) حدثنا محمود بن غيلان: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر، عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت، عن عثمان بن حنيف: أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني. قال: «إن شئت دعوت وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك»، قال: فادعُه. قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: «اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي، اللهم فشفعه فيّ». قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث أبي جعفر، وهو الخطمي و عثمان بن حنيف هو أخو سهل بن حنيف.
مسند الإمام أحمد:
(17240) حدثنا عثمان بن عمر: أخبرنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر قال: سمعت عمارة بن خزيمة يحدث عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيَني! قال: «إن شئت دعوت لك وإن شئت أخرت ذاك فهو خير»، فقال: ادعُه! فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه فيصلي ركعتين ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: «اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة يا محمد إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه فتقضي لي، اللهم شفعه في».
(17241) حدثنا روح قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر المديني قال: سمعت عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت يحدث عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلا ضريراً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا نبي الله ادعُ الله أن يعافيني! فقال: «إن شئت أخرت ذلك فهو أفضل لآخرتك وإن شئت دعوت لك»، قال: لا بل ادعُ الله لي! فأمره أن يتوضأ وأن يصلي ركعتين وأن يدعو بهذا الدعاء: «اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه فتقضي وتشفعني فيه وتشفعه في» قال: فكان يقول هذا مراراً، ثم قال بعد أحسب أن فيها: «أن تشفعني فيه»، قال: ففعل الرجل فبرأ.
بعد سياق بعض الروايات من بعض المخارج أسأل:
تفسير المقدر بعد الباء من «بنبيك» بالدعاء أو بالجاه اجتهادٌ من قائله أياً كان.
والوقوف عند الألفاظ أسلم.
ثم يحسن السؤال هنا ـ مع الاحتفاط لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بكامل مكانته وقدره ـ:
ما تفسير علماء الأمة للحديث، أعني: العلماء ممن هم قبله، أو ممن هم في زمنه، او ممن هم من بعده؟
أوليس إهدارُ أقوالِهم خطأً علمياً.
ومن وافقهمنهم بصريح العبارة؟
ومن خالفه منهم بصريح العبارة؟
فإن وُجدَ من وافقه أصبح الاعتماد في المنع على اكثر من رأي!
وإن وجد من خالفه من الأعلام المعتبرين المشهود لهم بالخيرية والعلم أصبحت المسألة اجتهاديةً يسوغ فيها الخلاف، فلا وجه لأكثر من التخطئة العلمية لأحد الرأيين.
وسؤالٌ ثان:
هل التوسُّل بالأعمال الصالحة ـ لا من حيث ثبوته بل من حيث تفسيرُه ـ وسيلةٌ إلى الشرك؟
ومناط المسألة:
إن قول من قال: إن التوسل بالذوات والجاه وسيلة إلى الشرك؛ لأنه رؤية واعتبارٌ لمخلوقٌ وتعظيمٌ له.
أفلا يصحُّ أن يقول قائل: والتوسل بالعمل الصالح رؤية واعتبار وتعظيم لمخلوق أيضاً.
بل فيه مدخل الإعجاب بالعمل، وهو من منافذ الشيطان إلى قلب الإنسان!!
القضية مطروحة للنقاش بالعلم والحلم دون مجرد الانتصار.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد سمحان

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى ( 1 / 211 ) : قول السائل لله تعالى ( أسألك بحق فلان وفلان من الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين وغيرهم أو بجاه فلان أو بحرمة فلان ) يقتضي أن هؤلاء لهم عند الله جاه ، وهذا صحيح ؛ فإن هؤلاء لهم عند الله منزلة وجاه وحرمة يقتضي أن يرفع الله درجاتهم ويعظم أقدارهم ويقبل شفاعتهم إذا شفعوا مع أنه سبحانه قال : ( من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه ) ، 

وينفعه أيضًا إذا دعوا له وشفعوا فيه ، فأما إذا لم يكن منهم دعاء ولا شفاعة، ولا منه سبب يقتضى الإجابة؛ لم يكن متشفعًا بجاههم، ولم يكن سؤاله بجاههم نافعًا له عند الله . بل يكون قد سأل بأمر أجنبي عنه ليس سببًا لنفعه ... 

أخي الفاضل النبيل هذا تناقض واضح ، أنا أناقش في التوسل بالرسول أو بجاهه أو بذاته ، وحديث الأعمى ليس فيه دلالة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد على دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم له ، بل الداعي هو الأعمى نفسه 
فمن أين فهمت دعاء الرسول له، بيد أن دعاء الرسول وشفاعته للمؤمنين حيا ، هذا أمر مستقل لا دخل له في موضوعنا ، دعاء الأعمى شيء ودعاء الرسول شيء آخر ، فالدعاء بجاه الرسول أو بالرسول أو بذاته أمر مندوب إليه مرغب فيه  لحديث الأعمى وغيره ، لا وجه لمنعه بتأويلات لا تستساغ لقول فلان أوقول فلان ممن نجلهم ونثني عليهم ، فمعلوم أن الكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد عليه إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## أحمد سمحان

إذا دعوتُ الله _ أنا لا أدعو مخلوقين _ بجاه الرسول أو بذات أو سم ما شئت .. ، كيف جزمت أن الدعاء بجاههم لم يكن نافعا عند الله ، أليسو  هم وجاههم وذواتهم ومنزلتهم سبب يقتضي الإجابه،  أم دعائهم فحسب؟!!!! 
لم قصرت ذلك على الدعاء ؟!!!
والله جل وعز الموفق ...

----------


## أنس ع ح

> إذا دعوتُ الله _ أنا لا أدعو مخلوقين _ بجاه الرسول أو بذات أو سم ما شئت .. ، كيف جزمت أن الدعاء بجاههم لم يكن نافعا عند الله ، أليسو  هم وجاههم وذواتهم ومنزلتهم سبب يقتضي الإجابه،  أم دعائهم فحسب؟!!!! 
> لم قصرت ذلك على الدعاء ؟!!!
> والله جل وعز الموفق ...



نعم أنت لو دعوت مخلوقين أشركت ( وأحمد الله أن هذه المسألة واضحة لديك , إذ هي الأصل والأهم )

لكن

أيضاً لا تدعو الله بجاه أو ذات 
لأن مجرد الذات أو الجاه أو المكانة عند الله .. لا تنفعك أنت عند الله شيئاً بل تنفع أصحابها فحسب ,
لكن بإمكانك أن تدعو الله بما ينفعك .. مثال .. ادعو الله بمحبتك لرسول الله فتقول :
أسألك يارب يالله بحبي لنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بحبي لآله وصحبه .. فهذا جائز وحبك لهم هو الذي ينفعك ( أنت ) ..

إذن القضية : ليست من جهة أن الجاه أو الذات ( بشكل عام ) ينفع أو لا ينفع , إنما :
هل هو ( يعني الجاه أو الذات ) ينفعك *أنت* عند الله ؟ أرجو الإجابة 



وأما من ناحية الثبوت /
فالدعاء بالذات والجاه لم يثبت
والدعاء بحبك لرسول الله ثابت لأنه من الأعمال الصالحة وفي حديث "الثلاثة الذين انطبقت عليهم الصخرة في الغار" دليل على جواز دعاءك الله عز وجل بالأعمال الصالحة .


والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل .

----------


## المزوغى

بارك الله فى الاخ سمحان كلامك جميل جدا وواضح وللعلم الالبانى لم يعتبر التوسل شركا بل لم يجوز ذلك والغريب ان الشيخ ابن تيمية ذكر فى كتاب قاعدة جليلة فى التوسل والوسيلة انه قد ورد فى ذلك اثار عن بعض السلف وهو فى دعاء كثير من الناس وقال فى الفتاوى1-106 ولم يقل احد ان من قال بالقول الاول  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: اى التوسل بالذات :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: فقدكفر ولاوجه لتكفيره فان هذه مسألة ليست ادلتها جلية ظاهرة والكفر انما يكون بانكار ماعلم من الدين بالضرورة او بانكار الاحكام المتواترة والمجمع عليها   فاين ذلك ممن جعل المسألة من مسائل العقيدة وبكل بساطة يقول التوسل كله شرك

----------


## أحمد سمحان

نعم ينفعني الجاه والذات والمكانة والمنزلة إن دعوت الله بحق الجاه أو بحق الذات ، بحق الرسول بمنزلة الرسول بجاهه العظيم 
ولا يضيرني 
وكما تفضلت إن لم يثبت لا يسوغ لك أن تمنعني ولا غيري ولا تفتي الناس بالمنع إلا بنص 
أليس كذلك 
جزيت  خيرا

----------


## أنس ع ح

> نعم ينفعني الجاه والذات والمكانة والمنزلة إن دعوت الله بحق الجاه أو بحق الذات ، بحق الرسول بمنزلة الرسول بجاهه العظيم 
> ولا يضيرني 
> وكما تفضلت إن لم يثبت لا يسوغ لك أن تمنعني ولا غيري ولا تفتي الناس بالمنع إلا بنص 
> أليس كذلك 
> جزيت  خيرا


أيها الأخ الفاضل :

كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
جاه الرسول ؟  > هل جاه الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟

كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
ذات الرسول ؟ > هل ذات الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟

كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
حق الرسول ؟ > هل حق الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟

كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
مكانة الرسول ؟ > هل مكانة الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟

أرجو : أن تجب على السؤالين . ( كيف ,, وهل )





> وكما تفضلت إن لم يثبت لا يسوغ لك أن تمنعني ولا غيري ولا تفتي الناس بالمنع إلا بنص


هل الدعاء عبادة ؟
أرجو : أن تجب

----------


## المزوغى

اخ انس اراك ترد على السؤال بسؤال وهذه ليست طريقة جادة فى الحوار وانت لم تاتى بنص قطعى يمنع ذلك

----------


## أحمد سمحان

معلوم أن الدعاء هو العبادة ، وأعبد الله بدعاء الله تعالى 
ولو أردفت مع دعائي مكان أو منزلة أو جاه أو حق للرسول فلا شيء علي ؟
رفع الله قدرك

----------


## أنس ع ح

> اخ انس اراك ترد على السؤال بسؤال وهذه ليست طريقة جادة فى الحوار وانت لم تاتى بنص قطعى يمنع ذلك


الأخ الفاضل المزروغى :

هو أجاب وأنا سألت ..

والله لا أقصد إلا الوصول للحق , بل والجد في الحوار

----------


## أنس ع ح

> رفع الله قدرك



آمين وإياك ,,, 




> معلوم أن الدعاء هو العبادة


طيب إذن كيف تقول ؟؟؟:




> إن لم يثبت لا يسوغ لك أن تمنعني ولا غيري ولا تفتي الناس بالمنع إلا بنص


الدعاء عبادة فلا بد من النص ... ممتاز
إذن : أين النص على دعائك الله عز وجل بالجاه أو المكانة أو الحق أو الذات  ؟
أريد : جواباً


وأيضاً لم تجب عن بقية أسئلتي ولا بأس بالإعادة باختصار 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السؤال الأول :
كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
جاه أو حق أو ذات أو مكانة  الرسول ؟ 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السؤال الثاني :
وهل جاه أو حق أو ذات أو مكانة الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟

----------


## أحمد سمحان

> أيها الأخ الفاضل :
> 
> كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
> جاه الرسول ؟ > هل جاه الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟
> 
> كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
> ذات الرسول ؟ > هل ذات الرسول عبادة تتعبد بها إلى الله فتأخذ الحسنات ؟
> 
> كيف تتعبد الله بـ :
> ...


معلوم أن الدعاء هو العبادة ، وأعبد الله بدعاء الله تعالى 
ولو أردفت مع دعائي مكان أو منزلة أو جاه أو حق للرسول فلا شيء علي ؟
رفع الله قدرك

----------


## جذيل

الاخ الحبيب احمد سمحان 
هل يصح ان اقول اسألك بجاه الكعبة او الحجر الاسود او غيرها من المواضع المعظمة في الشريعة ..؟

----------


## أنس ع ح

الأخ الفاضل : أحمد سمحان ...

مشاركتك رقم 24 هي نفسها رقم 21

وأنا بانتظار الرد على أسئلتي الثلاثة في المشاركة رقم 23 

وبارك الله فيك

----------


## المزوغى

اخ انس حفظك الله ورعاك الذين جوزوا التوسل بالذات دليلهم هو نص دعاء الرجل الضرير وعندهم هو على ظاهره ولايتأول عن معناه الظاهر الا بقرينة تسوغ ذلك وعلى ذلك لايكون الكلام مقدر واللفظ محذوف مقدر لان ذلك من التكلف واعتقد هو من المسائل الاجتهادية اذ ليس الاختلاف فى النص ولكن التنازع فى فهم النص ومدلولاته

----------


## أحمد سمحان

أولا / أنت المطالب بالإتيان بالنص على المنع ، فمن يمنع ويقول لا يصح أو لا يجوز أوحرام هو المطالب بالدليل .. 
ثانيا / قلت لك : أنا أتعبد الله تعالى بدعائه بالجاه أو بالحق ، ولا أتعبد الله بالجاه أو الحق أو المنزلة ، بل بالدعاء مشفوعا معه الجاه أو...
أعتقد أنه أمر واضح 
أسأل الله العلي القدير بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى وبكلماته التامات وبنور وجهه الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة ، وأسأل الله بالحق العظيم والمنزلة العالية التي لنبيه أن يظهر الحق على لسانك .
ما رأيك في دعائي هذا !!!

----------


## أنس ع ح

> اخ انس حفظك الله ورعاك الذين جوزوا التوسل بالذات دليلهم هو نص دعاء الرجل الضرير وعندهم هو على ظاهره ولايتأول عن معناه الظاهر الا بقرينة تسوغ ذلك وعلى ذلك لايكون الكلام مقدر واللفظ محذوف مقدر لان ذلك من التكلف واعتقد هو من المسائل الاجتهادية اذ ليس الاختلاف فى النص ولكن التنازع فى فهم النص ومدلولاته


أرجو مشكوراً أن تأتيني بنص دعاء الرجل الضرير ..

----------


## أنس ع ح

> أولا / أنت المطالب بالإتيان بالنص على المنع ، فمن يمنع ويقول لا يصح أو لا يجوز أوحرام هو المطالب بالدليل ..


ما معنى كلامي /




> الدعاء عبادة فلا بد من النص ... ممتاز
> إذن : أين النص على دعائك الله عز وجل بالجاه أو المكانة أو الحق أو الذات  ؟


معناه أن الأصل في العبادات المنع .. يعني ممنوع تأتي بعبادة أو بدعاء إلا وعليه نص ...

أتوافق على هذه القاعدة أم تخالف ؟

----------


## المزوغى

هل اصبحت المشكلة فى النص الان  او علك تقصد قول الداعى اللهم فشفعه فى لاتعارض بين ان يدعو النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعلم الضرير ان يدعو بهذا الدعاء فهذه ليست قرينة ودليل نسطنبط منه المنع وعدم الجواز

----------


## أحمد سمحان

لي عودة غدا بإذن الله تعالى علت كلمته وجلت حكمته 
لأن صلاة الفجر في خطر

----------


## أنس ع ح

> هل اصبحت المشكلة فى النص الان  او علك تقصد قول الداعى اللهم فشفعه فى لاتعارض بين ان يدعو النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعلم الضرير ان يدعو بهذا الدعاء فهذه ليست قرينة ودليل نسطنبط منه المنع وعدم الجواز


قلت لك أخي الكريم "




> أرجو مشكوراً أن تأتيني بنص دعاء الرجل الضرير ..

----------


## المزوغى

اخى انس كلما حصرنا النقاش فى نقطة معينة كلما كان ذلك انفع ولكن يبدو انك لاتريد ذلك ولاادرى تطالبنى بنص الضرير وانا على يقين انك تحفظه عن ظهر قلب فقل ماتريد مباشرة فقد كنت اناقش معك بشكل واضح ويعلم الله الحق هو ما اصبوا اليه وانا اقدر واحترم العلماء الافاضل الذين لم يجوزوا التوسل بالذات لكن ادلة المنع وقد قرأت جلها فى كتب شخ الاسلام بن تيمية والالبانى  وغيره وبصراحة لم تكن مقنعة كفايىة  وانا فى هذا الحوار اتمنى ا لاستفادة سواء منك واى واحد من الاخوة والخروج بشئ جديد

----------


## أنس ع ح

> اخى انس كلما حصرنا النقاش فى نقطة معينة كلما كان ذلك انفع ولكن يبدو انك لاتريد ذلك ولاادرى تطالبنى بنص الضرير وانا على يقين انك تحفظه عن ظهر قلب


لو أحفظه لم أطلبه منك !!
ثم من أين لك اليقين !؟!

----------


## أنس ع ح

> لكن ادلة المنع


تريد أدلة على المنع من عبادة ( مثل دعاء الله بذات المصطفى ) لم يرد الدليل على فعلها ؟
أرجو : الإجابة

----------


## أسـامة

أولاً: الاستسقاء:
وهو المذكور فيه التوسل بالنبي، وحديث الأعرابي المعروف... حين قال: هلك المال، وجاع العيال فادع الله أن يسقينا... الحديث. فهذا التوسل بدعاء النبي، وهو من التوسل المشروع.
وحين توفي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عدل المسلمون إلى تقديم أحدهم كما في حديث أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، والتوسل المذكور هذا الشرعي... إذ يدعو الله وهم يؤمنون وراءه.
وهذا كان بالدعاء، لا بالذات... ومعلوم عندكم الاستسقاء فلا حاجة بمزيد ذكر.

ثانيًا: وأما الحديث:
سنن الترمذي الجامع الصحيح ( الذبائح - أبواب الدعوات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -  باب في دعاء الضيف - حديث: ‏3587‏ )
 حدثنا محمود بن غيلان قال: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر، عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت، عن عثمان بن حنيف، أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني قال: "إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك". قال: فادعه، قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي، اللهم فشفعه في".
هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث أبي جعفر وهو الخطمي.

- سنن ابن ماجه ( كتاب إقامة الصلاة - باب ما جاء في صلاة الحاجة - حديث: ‏1381‏ )
 حدثنا أحمد بن منصور بن سيار قال: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر المدني، عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت، عن عثمان بن حنيف، أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله لي أن يعافيني فقال: "إن شئت أخرت لك وهو خير، وإن شئت دعوت" فقال: ادعه، فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه، ويصلي ركعتين، ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك، وأتوجه إليك بمحمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى، اللهم فشفعه في". 
قال أبو إسحاق: هذا حديث صحيح

- صحيح ابن خزيمة ( جماع أبواب ذكر الوتر وما فيه من السنن - جماع أبواب التطوع غير ما تقدم ذكرنا لها - باب صلاة الترغيب والترهيب - حديث:‏ 1145‏ )
- المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم ( من كتاب صلاة التطوع - فأما حديث عبد الله بن فروخ - حديث: ‏1114‏ )
- مسند أحمد بن حنبل ( مسند الشاميين - حديث عثمان بن حنيف - حديث: ‏16924‏ وحديث: 16925 )
- مسند عبد بن حميد ( عثمان بن حنيف - حديث:‏ 381‏ )
- معجم الصحابة لابن قانع ( عثمان بن حنيف بن واهب بن عكيم بن ثعلبة بن مجدعة - حديث: ‏1209‏ )
- الدعوات الكبير ( باب ما يستحب للداعي من رفع اليدين في الدعاء - حديث:‏ 193‏ )
- معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني  - باب العين - من اسمه عثمان -  عثمان بن حنيف الأنصاري - حديث:‏ 4399‏ )
- دلائل النبوة للبيهقي  - جماع أبواب غزوة تبوك - جماع أبواب دعوات نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم المستجابة في الأطعمة -  باب ما في تعليمه الضرير ما كان فيه شفاؤه حين لم - حديث:‏ 2408‏ )

فأقول: والحديث صحيح...
وأما توجه الضرير ومسألته، كانت الدعاء أصلاً... فقال: (ادع الله لي)، وقال: (فادعه).
وتبعه التخيير... بين الدعاء والصبر.
وجميع هذا توسل الضرير بدعاء النبي وشفاعته، إذ قال: (أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك) وهذا جميعه دعاء لله.
وتبعه بـ (يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى)
وهنا حال المخاطب وحضوره... واستشهاد الله عليه، وليس من الدعاء.. لقول الله تعالى (فلا تدعو مع الله أحدا) ثم تبعه بالدعاء (اللهم فشفعه في).
وليس بذاته، ولا بحقه.
وأما التوسل بالذات، فلم يكن من فعل الرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا فعل أحد من الصحابة، وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو ردّ) ونحوه بألفاظ أخرى.
فمن قال بالتوسل بالذات... فقد أتى بشيء لم يكن عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو ما يسميه أهل العلم بـ البدعة.
وقد ظن البعض أن ظاهر الحديث قد يجوز التوسل بذات النبي، وهذا من الخطأ المحض، لأن الحديث يوضح بعضه بعضًا.
وكذلك فعل عمر بن الخطاب بالعدول عن التوسل برسول الله بالعباس، وهذا لأن التوسل الأول إنما بالدعاء.
وكذلك فعل معاوية بالعدول عن التوسل برسول الله بيزيد بن الأسود، لنفس السبب.
ولو كان بذات النبي، لكانت السنة هي بالتوسل بذاته وكانت البدعة العدول بالعباس، ولكن كان الإجماع السكوتي من الصحابة على هذا دليل على أنه كان بالدعاء لا بالذات.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

> ثانيًا: وأما الحديث:
> سنن الترمذي الجامع الصحيح ( الذبائح - أبواب الدعوات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - باب في دعاء الضيف - حديث: ‏3587‏ )
> حدثنا محمود بن غيلان قال: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي جعفر، عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت، عن عثمان بن حنيف، أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني قال: "إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك". قال: فادعه، قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي، اللهم فشفعه في".
> هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث أبي جعفر وهو الخطمي.
> 
> - سنن ابن ماجه... ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك، وأتوجه إليك بمحمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى، اللهم فشفعه في". 
> قال أبو إسحاق: هذا حديث صحيح


 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه، وعلى كل من سار على دربه واقتفى أثره إلى يوم الدين.* 
*((اللهم إنا نسألك بحبنا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ترنا الحق حقا وترزقنا اتباعه، وترنا الباطل باطلا وترزقنا اجتنابه ))* 
*أقسام الناس في فهم هذا الحديث:* 
*من الناس من يقول: هذا يقتضي جواز التوسل به مطلقاً حياً أو ميتاً، وهذا يحتج به من يتوسل بذاته بعد موته وفي مغيبه، ويظن هؤلاء أن توسل**الأعمى والصحابه في حياته كان بمعنى الإقسام به على الله، أو بمعنى أنهم سألوا الله**بذاته أن يقضي حوائجهم، ويظنون أن التوسل به لا يحتاج إلى أن يدعو هو لهم ولا أن**يطيعوه، فسواء عند هؤلاء دعا الرسول لهم أو لم يدع، الجميع عندهم توسل به، وسواء**أطاعوه أو لم يطيعوه، ويظنون أن الله تعالى يقضي حاجة هذا الذي توسل به بزعمهم ولم**يدع له الرسول، كما يقضي حاجة هذا الذي توسل بدعائه ودعا له الرسول صلى الله عليه و**سلم، إذ كلاهما متوسل به عندهم، ويظنون أن كل من يسأل الله تعالى بالنبي صلى الله**عليه وسلم فقد توسل به كما توسل به ذلك الأعمى، وأن ما أمر به الأعمى مشروع لهم، وقول**هؤلاء باطل شرعاً وقدراً، فلا هم موافقون لشرع الله ولا ما يقولونه مطابق لخلق الله** .* 
*ومن الناس من يقولون:* *هذه قضية عين يثبت**الحكم في نظائرها التي تشبهها في مناط الحكم، لا يثبت الحكم بها فيما هو مخالف لها**لا مماثل لها، والفرق ثابت شرعاً وقدراً بين من دعا له النبي صلى الله علي وسلم وبين من لم يدع له، ولا يجوز أن يجعل أحدهما كالآخر.*
*وهذا**الأعمى شفع له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلهذا قال في دعائه: (( اللهم فشفعه في))**فعلم أنه شفيع فيه، ولفظه (( إن شئت صبرت وإن شئت دعوت لك فقال : ادع لي ، فهو طلب**من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو له، فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن**يصلي ويدعو هو أيضاً لنفسه، ويقول في دعائه ((اللهم شفعه في))، فدل ذلك على أن معنى**قوله : أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد، أي بدعائه و شفاعته كما قال عمر: ((اللهم إنا**كنا إذا أجدنا توسلنا إليك بنبيك فتسقينا)).* 
*فالحديثان معناهما واحد:* *فهو صلى الله عليه و**سلم علم رجلاً أن يتوسل به في حياته كما ذكر عمر أنهم كانوا يتوسلون به إذا أجدبوا**ثم إنهم بعد موته إنما كانوا يتوسلون بغيره بدلاً عنه.*
*فلو كان التوسل به حياً وميتاً سواء، والمتوسل به الذي**دعا له الرسول، كمن لم يدع له الرسول، لم يعدلوا عن التوسل به وهو أفضل الخلق**وأكرمهم على ربه وأقربهم إليه وسيلة – إلى أن يتوسلوا بغيره ممن ليس مثله.* 
*وكذلك لو كان الأعمى توسل به ولم يدع له الرسول بمنزلة**ذلك الأعمى لكان عميان الصحابة أو بعضهم يفعلون مثل ما فعل الأعمى، فعولهم عن هذا**إلى هذا – مع أنهم السابقون الأولون المهاجرون والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان،**فإنهم أعلم منا بالله ورسوله وبحقوق الله ورسوله، وما يشرع من الدعاء وينفع وما لم**يشرع، ولا ينفع وما يكون أنفع من غيره، وهم في وقت الضرورة ومخمصة وجدب يطلبون تفريج**الكربات وتيسير العسير وإنزال الغيث بكل طريق ممكن، دليل على أن المشروع ما سلكوه**دون ما تركوه.*
*ولهذا ذكر الفقهاء في كتبهم في**الاستسقاء ما فعلوه دون ما تركوه، وذلك أن التوسل به حياً هو الطلب لدعائه وشفاعته**وهو من جنس مسألته أن يدعو لهم وهذا مشروع فمازال المسلمون يسألون رسول الله صلى**الله عليه وسلم في حياته أن يدعو لهم.*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعيدها جذعة بين الإخوان
هاتوا كلام العلماء المتقدمين والمعاصرين والمتأخرين عن ابن تيمية رحمه الله
أما قضيةُ فهم النصوص
بكون التوسل بدعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
أو بذاته وجاهه...
فكلام الفريقين محلّ نظر
ولا يعدو قائلٌ أن يقوم بترجيح بِمايراه مجتهداً أو مقلداً
ورؤية جواز التوسل بالذات والجاه في الأحاديث الصحيحة المختلفة لم يات بها طغامٌ رعاع
بل هي لجبالٍ في الأمة.
فلا يصحُ أن نجعلها ببساطة هباءً منثوراً
ومن نظر في اختلافات الفقهاء واحتمالاتهم وتعليلاتهم في كلّ مسائل الفقه لوجدَهم يتشبّثون بأطياف الاحتمالات، وأخفى الدلالات.
الخطأ ـ برأيي ـ في تبديع زيدٍ لعمرٍو، وعدم اعتبار المسألة خلافية
ونقلها من الجوازِ وعدَمِهِ (الفقهيَّين) إلى حظيرة مسائل العقيدة
والله أعلى وأعلم
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وأجمعين

----------


## أسـامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ورؤية جواز التوسل بالذات والجاه في الأحاديث الصحيحة المختلفة لم يات بها طغامٌ رعاع
> بل هي لجبالٍ في الأمة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخونا الطيب...
الجواز يحتاج إلى دليل... وإن قال به من قال... فالعبرة بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه.
ولا يوجد دليل في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا في سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليس في فعل أحد من الصحابة.
فإن قيل الأحاديث السابقة.. فقد أجيب عنها بعدول الصحابة عن التوسل برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعباس، والتوسل المذكور في الاستسقاء، وهو ما يحتاج فيه إلى دعاء وتأمين.
وإن كان ذات النبي هو المتوسل به، لكان عدول الصحابة عن التوسل برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والتوسل بالعباس هو البدعة، فعلم أنه التوسل بالدعاء. اهـ
وحديث الضرير، بين الدعاء والتوسل...
دعاءه لا يسمى توسلاً، إنما إتخاذه النبي للتوجه لله وتشفيعه فيه هو التوسل.
وأفعال النبي التي نفعته، وهي الدعاء والشفاعة... لا ذاته.

----------


## جذيل

الاخوة الافاضل المزوغي و احمد سمحان :
هل يصح ان اقول اسألك بجاه الكعبة او الحجر الاسود او غيرها من المواضع المعظمة في الشريعة ..؟

----------


## أحمد سمحان

يكره ذلك ، أنا أتحدث عن جاه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحقه الوارد في الحديث ؟ ولست بصدد الحديث عن الأماكن المعظمة ، فمنزلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ليست كمنزلة الحجر الأسود ولا غيره من  الأماكن المطهرة شرفها الله .
وهذا السؤال مغالطة 
فلا يصح قياس منزلة الرسول وجاهه على هذه الأماكن وإن كانت لها حرمة معروفه 
فهذا القياس فاسد في عرف أهل الأصول.
أرأيت إن منعنا ذلك ولم نجوزه ، يبقى سؤالنا قائما بالنسبة للدعاء بجاه الرسول 
فلم نأت بجديد.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الجواب المفصّل عن شبهات في التوسل 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/b/9.htm

----------


## أبو شوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجميعين :
 بالنسبة لحديث الأعمى كما قال الأخوة حفظهم الله تعالى حماة أهل السنة ، الأعمى عندما أتى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طالباً الدعاء منه عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال يا رسول الله أدع الله أن يرد علي بصري ، ولم يقل يار سول الله علمني دعاء أدعوا به إنما طلب من الحبيب عليه الصلاة والسلام الدعاء ماذا قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن شئت دعوت وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك ،وهنا إقرار منه عليه الصلاة السلام للدعاء ماذا كان جواب الأعمى فقال ادعه ، فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين ،وهنا علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التوسل بعمل صالح ( الصلاة ) وأمره بهذا الدعاء  ( اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة  أي بدعاء نبيك لي يا محمد إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه فتقضى لي اللهم فشفعه في أي اقبل دعاءه لي ، وشفعني فيه أي اقبل شفاعتي أي دعائي في أن تقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم )  . والشفاعة لغةً : الدعاء .
فكيف تكون شفاعة الأعمى بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
والحديث لا يدل على التوسل بذاته وإنما هو توسل الأعمى بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم . والحديث  في حال حياته عليه والصلاة والسلام .
وهنا يتبين مفهوم التوسل عند الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين عندما كانوا يسالونه أن يدعوا لهم ، والأدلة كثيرة .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## أنس ع ح

أحسنت يا أبا شوق مع أني كنت لا أعلم بهذا الحديث من قبل
 لكن يتضح من الحديث أن دعاءه لله بنبيه كان ينفعه عند الله والنبي حي

----------


## أسـامة

> يبقى سؤالنا قائما بالنسبة للدعاء بجاه الرسول 
> فلم نأت بجديد.


لا يشك أحدنا في جاه النبي وأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - له جاهًا سيد ولد ابن آدم، إذ قال الله تعالى في غيره (وكان عند الله وجيهًا).
وهذا لا يختلف عليه أحد. ولكن إثبات الجاه ليس بدليل على مشروعية التوسل به.
فالتوسل بجاهه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - يحتاج إلى دليل مشروعية، وإلا فيكون لا أصل له، ومن المعلوم أن العبادات توقيفية على النص، فلابد من دليل مشروعية وإلا فلا.
فثبت عندنا التوسل بدعاء النبي، والتوسل بالأعمال الصالحة.
فإن كان لديك وجود دليل من القرآن أو السنة على التوسل بـ (جاه) النبي فآتنا به لإكمال المدارسة مع توضيح دلالة النص.
في انتظار دليلك. بارك الله فيك.

----------


## جذيل

> يكره ذلك



 الاخ الكريم احمد سمحان
لماذا يكره ذلك .. هل لديك دليل ..؟
وفقك الله

----------


## المزوغى

الاخ جذيل لايجوز التوسل بالكعبة والحجر وغيره لعدم ثبوت نص قطعى ثابت فى ذلك وفى هذا ذهب العلماء الى الكراهة  والكراهة هنا كراهة تحريم اما التوسل بذات المصطفى ففيها نص ثابت قطعى الدلالة والنص هو محل الخلاف وعليه مدار النقاش بين الاخوة الافاضل فالخلاف هو فى مفهوم النص فالذين اجازوا حملوا النص على ظاهره فلا يساغ تأويل النص الا بقرينة او دليل شرعى يمنع ذلك والقياس هنا باطل والسؤال ليس بمحله البته

----------


## أسـامة

> الاخ جذيل لايجوز التوسل بالكعبة والحجر وغيره لعدم ثبوت نص قطعى ثابت فى ذلك وفى هذا ذهب العلماء الى الكراهة  والكراهة هنا كراهة تحريم اما التوسل بذات المصطفى ففيها نص ثابت قطعى الدلالة والنص هو محل الخلاف وعليه مدار النقاش بين الاخوة الافاضل فالخلاف هو فى مفهوم النص فالذين اجازوا حملوا النص على ظاهره فلا يساغ تأويل النص الا بقرينة او دليل شرعى يمنع ذلك والقياس هنا باطل والسؤال ليس بمحله البته


بارك الله فيك...
عدم وجود نص دليل على عدم المشروعية من الأصل، وهذا يأخذ مسمى "البدعة" لا "الكراهة".
فأحكام العقيدة ما بين مشروع وغير مشروع.
وأما الأحكام الفقهية من الندب والكراهة ونحو ذلك... فليس في هذا المقام.
وأما التوسل بذات النبي... فقد قلتَ أن فيه نص ثابت قطعي الدلالة... فأين هذا النص؟
فإن كان حديث عمر المتقدم فقد أجيب عليه بما يكفي.
وإن كان حديث الضرير، فظاهره التوسل بالدعاء والشفاعة.
وأقول:
لا يوجد نص ثابت في سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثبت فيها التوسل بـ "الذات" ولا بـ "الجاه" ولا في فعل أحد من الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم.
ولا يجوز لي عنق الأحاديث لموافقة آراء قائل من قال.... وأصحاب هذه الدعوات المتهافتة هم الصوفية ومن نحا نحوهم من المبتدعة.
أيصعب على أحدهم فهم مراد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الصبر هو ما حث عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا التوسل؟ فلما العدول عن الفاضل للمفضول؟
ألا يرى أحدهم أن مطلب الضرير هو الدعاء؟
ألا يرى أحدهم أن ما علمه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للضرير إنما الدعاء.
ألا يرى أحدهم أن التوجه لله - عز وجل - بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالدعاء والشفاعة غير ممكن الآن؟ وإن أمكن... فلما عدل الصحابة بالعباس؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> الجواز يحتاج إلى دليل... وإن قال به من قال... فالعبرة بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه.





> ولا يوجد دليل في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا في سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليس في فعل أحد من الصحابة.
> فإن قيل الأحاديث السابقة.. فقد أجيب عنها.... . اهـ
> .



 أخي الكريم
الإخوة جميعاً
المشكلة قائمةٌ في نفي الدليل وهو موجود ظاهر، وهي الأدلة موضع النزاع.
والمشكلة أيضاً في نسفِ اعتبار فهوم الجبال من علماء الأمة، وهدرِ أقوالهم بكل بساطة.
الأخ يقول: ولو قال به من قال.
كيف يصحُّ قولك يا أخي الفاضل؟
أليس وجودُ رأيهم وهم الأكثرون عدداً (بصراحة)
والمشهود لهم بالعلم دليلاً على أن ما رأوه محتمل
وأن الخلاف في القضية سائغ
فكيف تنفي فهمهم بفهم من خالفهم؟؟؟
وكيف تنفي وجود الدليل بفهمٍ للدليل؟؟؟
وأذكرك بقول الإمام الشاطبي في آخر كتاب الاعتصام:
*إذا ثبت أن الحق هو المعتبر دون الرجال فالحق أيضا لا يعرف دون وسائطهم، بل بهم يتوصل إليه، وهم الأدلاء على طريقه. ا.هـ.
ألم ترَ كيف شنّعت الأمةُ على ابن حزمٍ رحمه الله نفيَهُ الأدلة على قضايا كثيرة جداً
والأدلة موجودة أخذ بها الأئمة الأربعة وأتباعهم!
والأدلة صريحةٌ أو مُستنبطة بقياسٍ او نحوه!!
ولكنه يعتبر انّ عدم اعتداده ـ هو ـ بالدليل ينفي وجود الدليل.
كلمة الدليل أوسع من حديث صريح الدلالة صحيح الثبوت
فقد تكون في ظني الدلالة صحيح الثبوت
كقضيتنا هذه وادلتها؛ فافطَنْ هداني الله وإياك
أخشى أنها الظاهرية ـ بقناعٍ جديدٍ ـ التبست على كثيرين من الطيبين الصادقين من أمثالكم، ولا أزكي على الله أحداً.
لك ـ ولغيرك ـ أن ترى ما شئت
فالقضية في البداية والنهاية دينٌ يُتعبَّدُ الله عز وجل به
لا مجرد انتصار لِما شبّ عليه المرء
لكن ليس لأحد أن يُصادرَ فهوم الآخرين سواءٌ أكانوا أعلاماً مجتهدين، أم أتباعاً مقلدين.
وبالله التوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> الجواز يحتاج إلى دليل... وإن قال به من قال... فالعبرة بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه.
> ولا يوجد دليل في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا في سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليس في فعل أحد من الصحابة.
> فإن قيل الأحاديث السابقة.. فقد أجيب عنها.... . اهـ
> .


 أخي الكريم
الإخوة جميعاً
المشكلة قائمةٌ في نفي الدليل وهو موجود ظاهر، وهي الأدلة موضع النزاع.
والمشكلة أيضاً في نسفِ اعتبار فهوم الجبال من علماء الأمة، وهدرِ أقوالهم بكل بساطة.
الأخ يقول: ولو قال به من قال.
كيف يصحُّ قولك يا أخي الفاضل؟
أليس وجودُ رأيهم وهم الأكثرون عدداً (بصراحة)
والمشهود لهم بالعلم دليلاً على أن ما رأوه محتمل
وأن الخلاف في القضية سائغ
فكيف تنفي فهمهم بفهم من خالفهم؟؟؟
وكيف تنفي وجود الدليل بفهمٍ للدليل؟؟؟
وأذكرك بقول الإمام الشاطبي في آخر كتاب الاعتصام:
إذا ثبت أن الحق هو المعتبر دون الرجال فالحق أيضا لا يعرف دون وسائطهم، بل بهم يتوصل إليه، وهم الأدلاء على طريقه. ا.هـ.
ألم ترَ كيف شنّعت الأمةُ على ابن حزمٍ رحمه الله نفيَهُ الأدلة على قضايا كثيرة جداً
والأدلة موجودة أخذ بها الأئمة الأربعة وأتباعهم!
والأدلة صريحةٌ أو مُستنبطة بقياسٍ او نحوه!!
ولكنه يعتبر انّ عدم اعتداده ـ هو ـ بالدليل ينفي وجود الدليل.
كلمة الدليل أوسع من حديث صريح الدلالة صحيح الثبوت
فقد تكون في ظني الدلالة صحيح الثبوت
كقضيتنا هذه وادلتها؛ فافطَنْ هداني الله وإياك
أخشى أنها الظاهرية ـ بقناعٍ جديدٍ ـ التبست على كثيرين من الطيبين الصادقين من أمثالكم، ولا أزكي على الله أحداً.
لك ـ ولغيرك ـ أن ترى ما شئت
فالقضية في البداية والنهاية دينٌ يُتعبَّدُ الله عز وجل به
لا مجرد انتصار لِما شبّ عليه المرء
لكن ليس لأحد أن يُصادرَ فهوم الآخرين سواءٌ أكانوا أعلاماً مجتهدين، أم أتباعاً مقلدين.
وبالله التوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسـامة

أخي الكريم أبو عبد الرحمن...
ألتمس فيك صدق النصيحة... فبارك الله فيك.
المجيز يقول بأن (ظاهر) الحديث الجواز، فإن كان بالذات كما يقول... فالسؤال.. 
لماذا أعرض الصحابة وفيهم العباس وعمر وعثمان وعليّ وطلحة... وكبار الصحابة عن التوسل بذات النبي وهي أعلى مقامًا من العباس وتقديم العباس؟
فقد كان ولم يعترض أحد من الصحابة... وهذا إجماعًا سكوتيًا لا يجوز خرمه.
والمتمعن يرى جليًا أن هذا التوسل بالدعاء...وهو الواضح من حديث عمر ويجليه حديث الأعرابي.
والضرير بتقديم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للتشفع... فنفعه من هذا دعاء النبي "تشفعًا له".
فأين الذات أو الجاه المتوسل بها؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بكم أخي الكريم 
وهداني الله تعالى وإياك والمسلمين إلى مرضاته



> المجيز يقول بأن (ظاهر) الحديث الجواز، فإن كان بالذات كما يقول... فالسؤال..





> لماذا أعرض الصحابة وفيهم العباس وعمر وعثمان وعليّ وطلحة... وكبار الصحابة عن التوسل بذات النبي وهي أعلى مقامًا من العباس وتقديم العباس؟
> فقد كان ولم يعترض أحد من الصحابة... وهذا إجماعًا سكوتيًا لا يجوز خرمه.



 أخي الفاضل
لم تُطرَح بين يدي الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عنهم قضية الذات أو الدعاء!!
و هم ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ لم يُجمِعوا على شيءٍ، لا تصريحاً، ولا سكوتاً!!
 بل هم ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ فعلوا ما روته الأحاديث
والذين اختلفوا هم علماءُ الأمة، واختلافُهم في تعليل فعل الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم.
وإليك هذا النقل عن فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر، حول بيت أبي طالب:
وأبيضَ...*
قال السهيلي: فإن قيل: كيف قال أبو طالب: «يستسقى الغمام بوجهه» ولم يره قطُّ استسقى، إنما كان ذلك منه بعد الهجرة، وأجاب بما حاصله أن أبا طالب أشار إلى ما وقع في زمن عبد المطلب حيث استسقى لقريش والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معه غلام. انتهى. 
ويحتمل أن يكون أبو طالب مدحه بذلك؛ لِما رأى من مخايلِ ذلك فيه وإن لم يشاهد وقوعه.
انتهى من فتح الباري
أهي مخايلُ دعاءٍ أم منزلةٍ عند الله تعالى.
ثم أفيدُكَ تعقيباً على قول من قال:
الذات أو الجاه ليس من عمل الإنسان حتى يسأل به... أو كما قال في مشاركة سابقة.
فأقول ـ مستعيناً بالله مستمداً منه الرشد ـ:
وهل من عمل الإنسان اتصاف الله تعالى بالصفات العُلى، أو تسميه بالأسماء الحسنى حتى يسأل الله به.
وقد اتفق المسلمون على جواز قول الداعي: اللهم إني أسألك بأنك أنت الله، أو الرحمن، أو بأن لك الملك....
والدعاء بالجاه او المنزلة لا يقول أحدٌ ـ غير الجاهلين ـ بأنّ فيه اعتقادَ فاعليةٍ او تخصيص قدرةٍ للنبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل هو عائدٌ ـ في النهاية ـ إلى فضل الله الذي جعل محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الموضع من المنزلة، وتلك الرتبة من الجاه
فذكرُ جاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكرٌ لِما يُحبُّهُ الله؛ مما فعله الله.
هذا من ناحية التعليل العقلي.
أما من ناحية الدليل النقلي فلا أراني بحاجةٍ إلى إعادة سردِ الأحاديث.
واما من ناحية الحكم الفقهي فباستنباط العلماء المعتبرين قديماً ـ قبل حديثاً ـ
لِجواز ذلك.
مع كامل الاعتراف بحقّ المخالفِ بالمخالَفة، والاحتفاظ له بقدرِه ومكانته.
أرجو أن أكون وُفّقتُ إلى بيان القضية 
(من وجهة نظر مقلدي من خالف مدرسة ابن تيمية رحمه الله في هذه القضية الاجتهادية)
جمعني الله وإياك والمسلمين على محبة واتباع الحبيب محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم تطرح القضية وينشأ النزاع بين الصحابة، لعلمهم المسبق بأن التوسل بإتخاذ وسيلة بينهم وبين الله ذاتية في نفسها محرم، لأن هذا من فعل الجاهلية وتبعهم أقوام بئس خلف لهذا السلف، قال الله على لسانهم ( ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى ) رغم أن هؤلاء لم يقصدوا العبادة لغير الله شركًا بل ظنًا منهم أنها مقربة إلى الله.
وهذا رأيناه جليًا فيمن قالوا بالتوسل بالذات ونحوه من المتصوفة... وما عليه مريدي هؤلاء الآن.
وخلاصة هذا...لا يشرع لشيء أنه مقربة ولا عبادة لله إلا بنص. 
فلا يجوز أن نقول ذكر جاه النبي ذكر لما يحبه لله ومن فعل الله.
لأن هذا من التعبد... والعبادة تحتاج إلى دليل. اهـ

وأما عدول الصحابة عن التوسل برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ظاهر بيِّن من الحديث لا يحتاج إلى تأويل، وإلتمسوا التوسل بالعباس.
والعلة جَلِيَّة للاحتياج إلى دعاء وتأمين... وإن كان ذات النبي أو جاهه يقضي الأمر لكان الشرع أن يُتَوسل بذات النبي وجاهه حينئذ، فهو عند الله أكرم وأعلى شأنًا من غيره لنبوته. اهـ

سكوت الصحابة جميعًا ولم ينكر أحدهم فعل عمر بن الخطاب، وكذلك فعل معاوية مع يزيد بن الأسود.
إنما هذا يدل على فهم الصحابة للتوسل وتطبيقه السليم.
وعدم وجود انكار يُعد من الإجماع السكوتي على هذا الأمر... فلا تجتمع الأمة على ضلالة دون ناصح للناس، وإن كان الجاه أو الذات هو المتوسل به وبه تقضى الحاجات لكان تقديم العباس من الخطأ المحض. اهـ

لا يستدل بشعر ولا نحوه في الأمور الشرعية عمومًا وفي العقدية من باب أولى، قد يستدل به في معرفة لغة العرب ونحوه، فلكل مقام مقال. اهـ

وأما هذا التعليل العقلي... يا ليتك لم تقل به... فقد أبعدت.
قال الله تعالى ( وللهِ الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ) الآية... وهذا دليل المشروعية.
حديث الصخرة... دليل المشروعية على التوسل بالأعمال الصالحة.
دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتوسل الصحابة به في الاستسقاء.
شفاعة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لشفاعته للضرير.
التوسل بمن يرجى قبول دعوتهم من الصالحين وتقديمهم في النوازل والاستسقاء - كما فعل عمر ومعاوية مع العباس ويزيد بن الأسود.

أثمة دليل مشروعية عندكم بالتوسل بـ ( ذات ) النبي أو ( جاه ) النبي؟
إن كان... فعليك به، مع بيان الدلالة.
وإن لا... فلا.

ولسنا بحاجة لقول بأن هذه مدرسة شيخ الإسلام وهذه مدرسة مخالفيه... فنحن لسنا ننقاش هذه القضية من الأصل... بل مُدارسة بالدليل لمسألة التوسل.
ولأنها مسألة عقدية... فلا يُقال فيها بالقياس ولا التعليل العقلي ولا نحو ذلك.

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أسامة
بما انك احتددتَ وشرعت تُطلقُ الأحكام والأوصاف
فإنني سأعتذر عن متابعة الحوار ـ ويا ليته استمرّ ـ لأنني أربأ بنفسي ـ وبك ـ عن الجدل
اللهم اجمعنا عليك وفرقنا عليك ولا تجعل حوائجنا إلا إليك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا أبا عبد الرحمن... هون على نفسك... نحن هنا للمدارسة.
عسى الله أن ينزل علينا رحمة من عنده.

----------


## المزوغى

اخى الحبيب اسامة نص الرجل الضرير ظاهره التوسل بالذات انى اتوجه بك الى ربى فلا يتاول النص عن ظاهره الابقرينة او دليل ويكون تقدير الكلام اتوجه بدعائك الى ربى فما هى لقرينة التى بها بات التاويل للنص مساغا وعلى ذك انت الذى يبقى دليلك ظنى الدلالة لاقطعى الدلالة اما نحن فعلى ظاهر النص بدلالته القطعية ولايساغ التويل ولف عنق النصوص بدون دليل

----------


## أنس ع ح

أخي المزوغى :
إنى أتوجه بك > في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم , أما في موته صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيختلف الأمر , إلا إن كنت تعتقد أنه حي !!

ثم أنت لِمَ تزيد بذاته أو بجاهه ؛ وهذه الزيادة لم ترد في الحديث ؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> اخى الحبيب اسامة نص الرجل الضرير ظاهره التوسل بالذات انى اتوجه بك الى ربى فلا يتاول النص عن ظاهره الابقرينة او دليل ويكون تقدير الكلام اتوجه بدعائك الى ربى فما هى لقرينة التى بها بات التاويل للنص مساغا وعلى ذك انت الذى يبقى دليلك ظنى الدلالة لاقطعى الدلالة اما نحن فعلى ظاهر النص بدلالته القطعية ولايساغ التويل ولف عنق النصوص بدون دليل


*حديث عثمان بن حنيف في قصة الرجل الضرير*

----------


## بن مصدق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا أبا عبد الرحمن... هون على نفسك... نحن هنا للمدارسة.
> عسى الله أن ينزل علينا رحمة من عنده.



اااامين..شكرا لكل من ساهم في انارة الطريق امامنا بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## أنس ع ح

أحببت أن أقتبس هذا الجزء للفائدة




> وبعد إتمام الكلام على أسانيد هذا الحديث، أنتقلُ إلى الكلام على متنه، فأقول:
> جاءت روايتان شاذتان في متن هذا الحديث، أحببتُ التنبيهَ عليهما:
> 
> الرواية الأولى/ذِكْرُ قصةِ الرجل الذي أتى إلى عثمان بن عفان  في حاجةٍ له، وقد سبقت الإشارةُ إليها. 
> وهذه القصة مدارُها على شبيب بن سعيد عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر عن أبي أمامة عن عثمان بن حنيف .
> وقد رواها عن شبيب (عبدُالله بن وهب) في عامة المصادر التي خرَّجتْ الحديثَ من طريقه.
> كما رواها عنه ابنُه (أحمدُ بن شَبيب) عند عبدالغني المقدسي في الترغيب في الدعاء دون بقية المصادر التي خرَّجت الحديث من طريقه. 
> 
> وهذه القصةُ شاذةٌ لا تصح؛ لما يلي:
> ...

----------


## المزوغى

اخى الحبيب انس بارك الله فيك الشهداء احياء عند ربهم  فما ظنك بسيد الشهداء ولاادرى ماهو وجه الاختلاف بين التوسل به حيا او ميتا مادمت اتوسل بجاهه عند الله   اما بخصوص الزيادة فانا اسالك اين لفظ بدعائه فى الحاديث فهذه لم ترد فى الحديث واسالك ايضا مامعنى اتوجه بك الظاهر من لفظ الحديث هو غير ما تقول به من التوسل بالدعاء فانت الدليل عندك هون كون الكلام مقدر اى تقدير الكلام اتوجه بدعائك والقاعدة ان النصوص الشرعية على ظاهرها ولا تتاول الا بدليل يقتضى صرف النص عن ظاهره

----------


## المزوغى

الضرير جاء الى النبى فعلمه دعاء التوسل ولا تعارض بين ان يدعو له النبى ويدعو هو ايضا بالدعاء الذى علمه له النبى صلى عليه وسلم

----------


## أنس ع ح

> اخى الحبيب انس بارك الله فيك الشهداء احياء عند ربهم  فما ظنك بسيد الشهداء


قال الله تعالى :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   [الزمر : 30]

قال الإمام الطبري في تفسيره : (21 / 287) , ط ( 1  ) , مؤسسة الرسالة
يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك يا محمد ميت عن قليل، وإن هؤلاء المكذّبيك من قومك والمؤمنين منهم ميتون( ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ ) يقول: ثم إن جميعكم المؤمنين والكافرين يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون فيأخذ للمظلوم منكم من الظالم، ويفصل بين جميعكم بالحقّ.

طبعاً الجمع بين ما قلتَ وبين ما ذكرتُه :

ميت > بالنسبة لنا ,
حي > عند ربه ,


والضرير توسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حال حياته , لأن التوسل بالنبي حال حياته ينفعه - أي الضرير - بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

أما عن الزيادة أين الدليل على جواز التوسل بالجاه أو الذات , فإنه لم يذكر الدليل الجاه أو الذات !!

----------


## المزوغى

فى كتاب دلائل النبوة الرواية رواية شبيب عن ابنه احمد وشبيب  كمافى تهذيب الكمالوقال احمد بن عدىولشبيب نسخة الزهرىعنده عن يونس عن الزهرى احاديث مستقيمة وحدث عنه بن وهب باحاديث مناكير     وقال الحافظ فى تهذي التهذيب ولما ذره بن عدى وقال الملام المتقدم قال ولعل شيبا لما قدم مصر كتب عنه بن وهب من حفظه فغلط ووهم وارجو انلايتعمد الكذب واذا حدث عنه ابنه احمد فكانه شبيب اخر فاين فى كلامهم انه لاتقبل الرواية الا عن يونس بن زيد وشبيب قال الطبرانى ثقةوقال الدارقطنى ثقةوقال النسائى ليس به بأس وقال ابوحاتم صالح الحديث لابأس بهوقال ابو زرعة لاباس به وقال بن المدينى ثقةورتبته عند الذهبى ثقة

----------


## المزوغى

الدليل هو انى اتوجه بك مامعنى بك والنبى وجيها عند الله حيا وميتا  ونحن لم نقل ان النبى لم يمت فلماذا ذكرت الاية نحن قلنا اذا كان الهداء احياء عند ربهم فما ظنك بسيد الشهداء

----------


## أبو سليمان الأسعدي

يا أخانا المزوغي الكريم تقول:



> اخى الحبيب اسامة نص الرجل الضرير ظاهره التوسل بالذات انى اتوجه بك الى ربى فلا يتاول النص عن ظاهره الابقرينة او دليل ويكون تقدير الكلام اتوجه بدعائك الى ربى فما هى لقرينة التى بها بات التاويل للنص مساغا وعلى ذك انت الذى يبقى دليلك ظنى الدلالة لاقطعى الدلالة اما نحن فعلى ظاهر النص بدلالته القطعية ولايساغ التويل ولف عنق النصوص بدون دليل


الدليل والقرينة ظاهرة جداً في صنيع عمر عندما استسقى بالعباس..
تأمل معي وفقك الله:
الرجل الضرير قال: "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة"
وعمر رضي الله عنه قال: "اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم"
كلاهما توسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..
إذا أردنا فهم المراد بهذا التوسل نظرنا في قول عمر رضي الله عنه: "وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا"..
وهو ظاهر في أن مراده بتوسله بالعباس هو توسله بدعائه بنزول المطر لا بجاهه.. فقد جاء مصنف عبد الرزاق (4913) أن عمر قال للعباس: "قم فاستسق".. ولأنه لو كان المراد التوسل بجاه العباس لما كان في عدوله عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام إليه معنى لأنه جاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم باقٍ عند الله تعالى بعد موته وهو أعظم من جاه عمه العباس.. ومنه نعلم أن مراده بتوسلهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو توسلهم بدعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام لا بذاته وجاهه..
فإذا عُلم أن توسل عمر والصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو التوسل بدعائه.. علمنا أن مراد الرجل الضرير كذلك لأن أسلوب التوسل في الحديثين واحد.. وقد جاء في حديث عمر ما يظهر معناه.. فوجب حمل توسل الرجل الضرير على نفس المعنى..

قرينة أخرى: عمر رضي الله عنه قال: "اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل.." وهو هنا يحكي حاله وحال من معه من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يتوسلون به عليه الصلاة والسلام وأن هذا كان معروفاً وشائعاً عندهم.. وقد ظهر فيما تقدم أن المراد به التوسلُ بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم.. والرجل الضرير إنما هو من جملة الصحابة وتوسله هو توسلهم.. وقد علمت معنى توسلهم ومنه تعلم معنى توسله..

قرينة ثالثة: لو كان التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروعاً لكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أحرص الناس عليه ولاستفاض نقله عنهم وانتشر فيهم وفيمن بعدهم.. لكننا لا نجد في ذلك أثارة من نقل ثابت مرفوع أو موقوف.. اللهم إلا حديث موضوع مصنوع وهو ما يرويه أهل الجهل: "توسلوا بجاهي فإن جاهي عند الله عظيم"..
فأين التوسل بالجاه النبوي من صنيع الصحابة وألفاظ أدعيتهم..؟
بل إن ما جاء من الأدعية النبوية التي علّمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه رضي الله عنهم جم غفير وعدد كثير لكنك لا تجد في شيء منها ذكر التوسل بجاهه عليه الصلاة والسلام! فلم؟
أفيكون ذلك خيراً ثم يدّخره عنهم..؟

أقول هذا بناء على عدم قناعتكم بوجود القرينة في نفس نص حديث الرجل الضرير.. وإلا فهي موجودة وبيّنها الإخوة فيما سبق..
أسأل الله أن ينير قلوبنا جميعاً بتوحيده والإيمان به وأن يهدينا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه..

----------


## المزوغى

اخى اسامة اجدت وافدت والادلة التى اتيت بها مقنعة الى حدكبير  ولكن ما يعضد ماذهب اليه المجيزون قصة الصحابى فى عهد عثمان رضى الله عنه وخصوصا ان رواية شبيب عن ابنه احمد وردت فى دلائل النبوة حيث قالوا لاتقبل رواية شبيب الاعن ابنه وعن عدى فى التهذيب اذا كانت عن ابنه احمد فكانه شبيب اخر وهذا ما اشترطوه فى الجرح والتعديل لرواية شيبيب اما ما زادوه من ان تكون عن يونسبن زيد فهذا غير منقول عن عدى وليس شرط فى قبول الراوية

----------


## أسـامة

عودة أخرى إلى حديث الضرير...
عند الترمذي:
عن عثمان بن حنيف، أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني قال: "إن شئت دعوت، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك". قال: فادعه، قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي، اللهم فشفعه في".

وعند ابن ماجة:
عن عثمان بن حنيف، أن رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادع الله لي أن يعافيني فقال: "إن شئت أخرت لك وهو خير، وإن شئت دعوت" فقال: ادعه، فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه، ويصلي ركعتين، ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك، وأتوجه إليك بمحمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى، اللهم فشفعه في".

والبيان:
قوله: (أتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد) ليس فيه دلالة قطعية للمجيزين كما قد يُتَوهم، بسبب حذف المضاف، وكما هو معلوم في لغة العرب كقوله تعالي (واسأل القرية التي كنا فبها) الآية؛ أي: أهل القرية.
والباء هاهنا ( بـ نبيك ) :
فالباء هاهنا للتعدية وليست للقسم ولا السببية.
فالخلاف على تقدير المحذوف، فليعلم.
فالمخالف يقول: 
أتوجه إليك بـ(ذات) نبيك - أتوجه إليك بـ(جاه) نبيك
ونقول: 
أتوجه إليك بـ(دعاء) نبيك - أتوجه إليك بـ(شفاعة) نبيك
فأي الفريقين؟
يتضح هذا من دلالة الأحاديث الواردة في الباب.
فالترجيح لأحد التقديرين يحتاج إلى دليل يدل عليه.
فالمخالف: 
ليس عنده دليل للتقدير بـ(جاه) ولا بـ(ذات) نبيك، بل وليس في القرآن ولا في السنة ولا في فعل الصحابة دليل على التوسل بالذات ولا بالجاه.
وأما أدلتنا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول عمر في حديث الاستسقاء: (اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبيك) والاستسقاء معلوم أنه يحتاج فيه إلى دعاء وتأمين، فعلم أنه الدعاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (ادع الله لي أن يعافيني) فعلم أنه الدعاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (ادعه) فعلم أنه الدعاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (فشفعه في) فعلم أنها الشفاعة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جاه النبي لا ينقطع بموته، ولكن عدل الصحابة عن التوسل برسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالعباس ولم يتوسل أحدهم بالجاه أو بالذات. فعلم خطأ من قال أنه الجاه أو الذات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدول الصحابة عن التوسل برسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  باليزيد بن الأسود ولم يتوسل أحدهم بالجاه أو بالذات. فعلم خطأ من قال أنه الجاه أو الذات.
  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (اللهم فشفعه في) فلا يعقل أن الضرير كان يتوسل لرسول الله عند ربه ليقبل شفاعته، فمن يتوسل لمن؟  فعلم أنه كان دعاء النبي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (اللهم فشفعه في) إن قال المجيز أنه قصد الذات، لعطل الشفاعة لانقضاء الحاجة بالتوسل بذات النبي عند ربه، ولا يعقل أن يخيره رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بين الدعاء والصبر... وحين يُصِّر الضرير على الدعاء فلا يجيبه. فعلم أن دعاء النبي وشفاعة النبي ما قد نفعه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى) وقوله: (يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضي) وتبعه بقوله: (اللهم فشفعه في) فعلم أنه دعاء للتشفع، والتشفع تباعًا لدعاء النبي له، فالشفاعة: كلام الشفيع للملك في حاجة يسألها لغيره؛ وشفع إليه: في معنى طلب إليه؛ والشافع الطالب لغيره، يتشفع به إلى المطلوب. كما ذكره ابن الأثير عن المبرد وثعلب في لسان العرب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير: (إني توجهت بك) وفي الرواية الأخرى (يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك) فيظهر أن الكلام موجه إلى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على طريق الالتفات.
والتوجه يخصه بسبب (في حاجتي هذه لتقضى) والتوجه يخصه بمطلوبه (فشفعه في).
فيكون (توجهت بك) أي: (استشفعت بك).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الضرير (بِكَ) فهي باء الاستعانة ويُظهرها ويجليها قوله: (فشفعه في). أي: استعنت بدعاءك وشفاعتك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  استخدام الضرير صيغة المجهول في قوله (إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى) ثم استخدم طريق الالتفات مرة أخرى في قوله: (اللهم فشفعه في) فوجود الالتفات في الخطاب ذاته مرتين إنما يدل على أن الضرير قد توجه إلى ربه بالدعاء ثم التفت للنبي طالبا الشفاعة منه ثم إلى ربه - عز وجل - في أن يتقبل تشفع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إجماع الصحابة إجماعًا سكوتيا على العدول بالتوسل بالنبي بعد وفاته بغيره، وإجماعهم أيضًا على الجواز بالتوسل بمن يُظن قبول دعوته، وكليهما لا يمكن أن يكون إلا لضرورة وعلة، وهي الدعاء.
إذ جاه النبي لا ينقطع بموته، على خلاف الدعاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإجماع الإقراري على فعل عمر ومعاوية من الصحابة بالعدول، فلا يعقل أن يكون التوسل بذات النبي ثم يبتغى غيره، ويتوسل بمن هو أقل منه سيد ولد ابن آدم وأعظمهم جاهًا.
فإن كان التوسل بالدعاء، فأصبح لا محالة التوسل بمن هو دونه وأقربهم إلى استجابة الدعاء. 

وهذا هو ( الظاهر ) و ( ما قامت عليه الدلائل ) من الأحاديث.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

> والبيان:
> قوله: (أتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد) ليس فيه دلالة قطعية للمجيزين كما قد يُتَوهم، بسبب حذف المضاف، وكما هو معلوم في لغة العرب كقوله تعالي (واسأل القرية التي كنا فبها) الآية؛ أي: أهل القرية.
> والباء هاهنا ( بـ نبيك ) :
> فالباء هاهنا للتعدية وليست للقسم ولا السببية.
> فالخلاف على تقدير المحذوف، فليعلم.
> فالمخالف يقول: 
> أتوجه إليك بـ(ذات) نبيك - أتوجه إليك بـ(جاه) نبيك
> ونقول: 
> أتوجه إليك بـ(دعاء) نبيك - أتوجه إليك بـ(شفاعة) نبيك
> ...


 
*وفقك الله – عزوجل – أخي أسامة*
*وغفر الله لك ولوالديك، وزادك علماً وحرصاً وسمتاً ودلاً وحسنَ خلق*

----------


## المزوغى

ما شاء الله لاقوة الابالله كلام رائع سالت عن رواية الطبرانى للحديث وفيه توسل الصحابى فى عهد عثمان  راجع مشاركتى مع احترامى لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الذي أعجبُ منه أيها الإخوة الأحباب في الله الأفاضل هو:
الحيدةُ مراراً وتكراراً عن إشراك ما قاله علماء الأمة المتقدمين في هذه القضية وفي غيرِها أيضاً.
لقد رفض أخ كريم أن نعتبر القضية اجتهادَين بين مدرسة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، ومدرسة ـ أو مدارس ـ غيرِه رحمهم الله أجمعين.
أيها الكرام:
إنّ كلّ ما كتبه المانعون في هذه المشاركة وفي كل ما يكتبونه في هذا المنتدى، وغيره، ويطبعونه ويُلقونه وووو.
ما هو إلا ما اجتهد به ابن تيمية رحمه الله
ثم أعاد سبكه الشيخ الألباني
ومشايخ السلفية الآخرون
وكل ذلك على العين والرأس، هو وأصحابه
لكن لِمَ إباءُ إدخال بقية علماء الأمة في المادة العلمية لأمثال هذه المناقشات؟
أنا لا أفهم!!!
هل هو بسبب كون هؤلاء العلماء غير معتبرين، وليسوا علماء؟
لا أظنّ!
هل هو بسبب كون أولئك العلماء لم يخوضوا في هذه القضية قطّ؟
ليس كذلك!
أجيبوني بارك الله فيكم
قلتُ من قبل:
أعيدها جذعة بين الإخوة، وأنا أعيدها جذعة ألف مرة!
فهمنا تمام الفهم كلام الحاظرين
ووعينا أدلتهم ووجوه استدلالهم
فماذا عمّا في جعبة أهل العلم الأولين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أتمنى أن أتفرغ قليلاً لأجيبكم بنفسي على هذا السؤال، ولكن الشواغل جمة
فهل من ناهض؟؟
غفر الله لنا ولكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسـامة

> ولكن ما يعضد ماذهب اليه المجيزون قصة الصحابى فى عهد عثمان رضى الله عنه وخصوصا ان رواية شبيب عن ابنه احمد وردت فى دلائل النبوة حيث قالوا لاتقبل رواية شبيب الاعن ابنه وعن عدى فى التهذيب اذا كانت عن ابنه احمد فكانه شبيب اخر وهذا ما اشترطوه فى الجرح والتعديل لرواية شيبيب اما ما زادوه من ان تكون عن يونس بن زيد فهذا غير منقول عن عدى وليس شرط فى قبول الراوية


بارك الله فيك...
إن كنت تقصد رواية إسماعيل بن شبيب عند البيهقي، فهو مجهول الحال ولم يذكر ضمن الرواة عن أبيه، على الخلاف مع أخيه أحمد، فكما هو معلوم أنه صدوق.
وقال البيهقي في نهاية حديث إسماعيل بن شبيب: وقد رواه أحمد بن شبيب عن سعيد، عن أبيه أيضًا بطوله.
يقصد الحديث الذي يسبقه... وقال البيهقي بصحة الحديث في كتاب الدعوات بقوله:
(ورويناه في كتاب الدعوات بإسناد صحيح عن روح بن عبادة عن شعبة)
دلائل النبوة - الجزء السادس - 167 - 178

والحديث برمته لا يخلو من مقال مطول في صحته لاختلاف الحديث حول أبي جعفر، فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم أنه غير الخطمي كما صرح بهذا الترمذي ووافقه ابن حجر في التقريب.
ورجح أنه أبو جعفر عيسى بن ماهان الرازي التميمي، والقول فيه: أنه صدوق سيء الحفظ.
وقال جماعة أنه الخطمي.
والخطمي هو أبي جعفر عمير بن يزيد بن عمير بن حبيب الأنصاري المدني ثم البصري وثقه ابن معين والنسائي، من رجال أصحاب السنن الأربعة، وليس من رجال الصحيحين.
والقائلون بهذا: الطبراني وابن خثيمة والحاكم، وإلى هذا القول ذهب شيخ الإسلام.
فاختلف في أنه الخطمي أو غير الخطمي، الترمذي من المخضرمين في هذه الصناعة وقد تابع بأنه غير الخطمي، وعلى هذا فهو عيسى بن ماهان، وقد سبق بأنه سيء الحفظ. وتفرد دون متابعات ولا شواهد.
وإن كان الخطمي فهو صحيح.
فمن ذهب أنه الخطمي فقد صحيح حديثه، وإن كان غير الخطمي فلا يرى صحة الحديث.
إلا أن فيه زيادات من طرق قد ضعفها أهل العلم القائلين بصحة الحديث على فرض أنه هو الخطمي.
وأما القائلين بضعف الحديث فيرون أن هذه الزيادات علل قادحة زيادة على ما تقدم بشأن أبي جعفر.
وجميع ما سبق من ردود على فرض صحة الحديث، وإن هو في ذاته لا يخلو من مقال.
وجزم الإمام الترمذي بأنه ليس بالخطمي مع ابهامه ليس اعتباطًا، وبه أقول.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أسـامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الذي أعجبُ منه أيها الإخوة الأحباب في الله الأفاضل هو:
> الحيدةُ مراراً وتكراراً عن إشراك ما قاله علماء الأمة المتقدمين في هذه القضية وفي غيرِها أيضاً.
> لقد رفض أخ كريم أن نعتبر القضية اجتهادَين بين مدرسة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، ومدرسة ـ أو مدارس ـ غيرِه رحمهم الله أجمعين.
> أيها الكرام:
> إنّ كلّ ما كتبه المانعون في هذه المشاركة وفي كل ما يكتبونه في هذا المنتدى، وغيره، ويطبعونه ويُلقونه وووو.
> ما هو إلا ما اجتهد به ابن تيمية رحمه الله
> ثم أعاد سبكه الشيخ الألباني
> ومشايخ السلفية الآخرون
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا أبا عبد الرحمن...
ألفيتك تحاول أن تضع مسائل العقيدة بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومعه الشيخ الألباني ومشايخ السلفية في كفة... والسبكي والغماري والكوثري في كفة كأصحاب المدرسة المخالفة... ثم نضع كلام كلاً من الجانبين ونحو هذا... وهذا لا يسمى تدارسًا... بل يسمى نصرة.
ولسنا هنا لنصرة قول شيخ الإسلام أو نصرة قول الشيخ الألباني... ولكن لبيان الحق من القرآن والسنة. فليعلم.
فإن كان عندك شيء نافع للموضوع ذاته... فتفضل به للمدارسة.
وإن كنت تريد أن تتحدث عن عرض كلام العلماء في المسائل وطرق البحث، فأظن أن إفراده في موضوع آخر قد يكون أولى.

وهنا أحب أن أذكر نفسي وإياكم... 
أن أعلى قواعد التلقي والاستدلال العقدي لمن أراد أن يبرأ لدينه يوم العرض
- القرآن والسنة الصحيحة وإجماع الأمة
- والمرجع في فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة... هو فهم السلف الكرام.
- الإلتزام بمنهج الوحي في الاعتقاد والتقرير والردود.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا أبا عبد الرحمن...
> .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو ـ والله أعلم ـ أن الله تعالى يُريد لي ولك أن نتحاور
فاسألِ الله تعالى أن يُوسِّعَ صدرَينا
ويُلهمنا الإنصاف. اللهم آمين.



> يا أبا عبد الرحمن...
> ألفيتك تحاول أن تضع مسائل العقيدة بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومعه الشيخ الألباني ومشايخ السلفية في كفة... والسبكي والغماري والكوثري في كفة كأصحاب المدرسة المخالفة... ثم نضع كلام كلاً من الجانبين ونحو هذا... وهذا لا يسمى تدارسًا... بل يسمى نصرة.
> ولسنا هنا لنصرة قول شيخ الإسلام أو نصرة قول الشيخ الألباني... ولكن لبيان الحق من القرآن والسنة. فليعلم..


أقول لأخي:
أيْ نعم... عندما يُناقشُ أيُّ باحثٍ قضيةً ما بتجرُّد يضعُ الأقوال كلَّها على طاولة البحث سواسية، ولا يبدأ بحثه منطلقاً من تفضيل زيد على عمر، او التمييز بين يأجوج وماجوج.
والذي دعوتُ إليه مراراً وضعُ كلام وأدلة ووجه استدلال العلماء المتقدمين والمعاصرين والمتأخرين عن ابن تيمية رحمه الله؛ ثم مناقشتها.
ولم أُشرْ من قريبٍ أو بعيدٍ إلى الغُماريّ والكوثريّ.
ولا أعبأ بذكرِهما؛ إلا عند ذكرِ المعاصرين من المانعين كالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله، أو مَن هم مِنَ المتأخرين الموافقين له فيما يراه.
فأما السبكي فواحدٌ من كثيرين من المتقدمين؛ إذا نظرنا إليه بتجرُّد.
يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد عليه، ولا يُعامل كلامه بأسبقيةِ رفض، وبدءٍ بنبذ!



> وهنا أحب أن أذكر نفسي وإياكم... 
> أن أعلى قواعد التلقي والاستدلال العقدي لمن أراد أن يبرأ لدينه يوم العرض
> - القرآن والسنة الصحيحة وإجماع الأمة
> - والمرجع في فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة... هو فهم السلف الكرام.
> - الإلتزام بمنهج الوحي في الاعتقاد والتقرير والردود.


وهنا أضع يدي في يدك، وأشدُّ عليها؛ قائلاً لك: 
لا هدى اللهُ من لا يستهدي بما ذكرتَ!
ولكن الخلاف هو ضمن هذه الدائرة لا خارجها.
ولقد رأيت كم تُـكُلِّمَ في إثباتِ حديثٍ ما ونفيِ إثباته.
وكم قيلَ في اعتماد دلالةٍ أو عدم اعتمادها، والراؤون لتلك الدلالة جبالٌ في الأمة (لا السبكي وحده من المتقدمين، ودعك من الكوثري والغماري وطبقتهما)
وأما منهج الوحي في الاعتقاد والتقرير فكلام فضفاضٌ متّفقٌ عليه، مختلَفٌ في تطبيقه، مُتنازَعٌ في النتائج المتوصَّلِ إليها من بداياته.
واما منهج الوحي في الردود فهو الإنصاف
وعدم اجتثاث الآخر
وعدم الحُكم عليه بسوءٍ في مسائلَ الخلافُ فيها متجذّرٌ من مئاتِ السنين، بل قل منذ أزيد من ألفِ عام.
وأنا أسأل الله تعالى أن يُحلّيَني وإياك بِحِلية (منهج الوحي في الردود).
اللهم اهدنا لِما اختُلف فيه منالحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## المزوغى

بارك الله فى اخى فى الله اسامة فانت خير مثال لخير محاور شكرا لك على سعة صدرك وحلمك لاتنسانى من صالح دعواتك

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد، 
أذكر اخوانى ببعض الآثار، واظن أنهم يحفظونها عن ظهر قلب؛
1- قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه :(من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات أولئك أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانوا خير هذه الأمة ، وأبرها قلوبا ، وأعمقها علما ، وأقلها تكلفا ، قوم اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونقل دينه فتشبهوا بأخلاقهم وطرائقهم ؛ فهم كانوا على الهدي المستقيم ). 
2- وقال رضي الله تعالى عنه: 
(اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم ؛ عليكم بالأمر العتيق) 
3- وقال رضى الله عنه:
(كل بدعة ضلالة ؛ وإن رآها الناس حسنة) 
4- قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه :(قف حيث وقف القوم ، فإنهم عن علم وقفوا ، وببصر نافذ كفوا ، وهم على كشفها كانوا أقوى ، وبالفضل لو كان فيها أحرى ، فلئن قلتم : حدث بعدهم ؛ فما أحدثه إلا من خالف هديهم ، ورغب عن سنتهم ، ولقد وصفوا منه ما يشفي ، وتكلموا منه بما يكفي ، فما فوقهم محسر وما دونهم مقصر ، لقد قصر عنهم قوم فجفوا وتجاوزهم آخرون فغلوا ، وإنهم فيما بين ذلك لعلى هدى مستقيم). 
5- قال مالك رحمه الله:
( لن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها ؛ فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا لا يكون اليوم دينا). 

6- قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؛ إمام أهل السنة رحمه الله : 
(أصول السنة عندنا : التمسك بما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم- والاقتداء بهم ، وترك البدع ، وكل بدعة فهي ضلالة) 
7- قال سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله:
(ما لم يعرف البدريون فليس من الدين). 
8- وعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضى الله عنه قال :
(الاقتصاد في السنة خير من الاجتهاد في البدعة). 
9- قال حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه :
(كل عبادة لم يتعبد بها أصحاب رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فلا تتعبدوا بها ؛ فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالا ؛ فاتقوا الله يا معشر القراء ، خذوا طريق من كان قبلكم). 
10- وقال الأوزاعي رحمه الله:
(اصبر نفسك على السنة وقف حيث وقف القوم وقل بما قالوا وكف عما كفوا عنه واسلك سبيل سلفك الصالح فإنه يسعك ما وسعهم). 
وأظن أنَّا نتفق على أن إجماع الصحابة حجة على أى أحد، وأى قول خالف إجماع الصحابة يرد على صاحبه.
ولما لم يفهم عمر رضى الله عنه - من الدليل محل النزاع - أن المقصود منه التوسل بجاه النبى أو بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، كذلك معاوية رضى الله عنه، وأقرهم الصحابة على ذلك، ولم يخالف أحد منهم فى ذلك - على ما أعلم - 
علمنا أن هذا التوسل المزعوم بدعة منكرة، وأنهم أجمعوا على ذلك، فـ (كل عبادة لم يتعبد بها أصحاب رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فلا تتعبدوا بها ؛ فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالا ؛ فاتقوا الله يا معشر القراء ، خذوا طريق من كان قبلكم). 
قال تعالى {وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيرًا} [النساء: 115].
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحاتـــــــــــــــ
(1) أخرجه البغوي في : « شرح السنة » .
(2)،(3) رواهما اللالكائي في : « أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة » .
(4) أورده ابن قدامة في : « لمعة الاعتقاد الهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد » .
(5) « الشفا » للقاضي عياض.
(6) رواه اللالكائي في : « أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة» .
(7) أخرجه ابن عبد البر في : « جامع بيان العلم » .
(8) رواه الدارمي والبيهقي وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي وصححه الألباني
(9) رواه ابن بطة في : « الإبانة » .
(10) رواه اللالكائي في : « أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة» .

----------


## ابن الصديق

حديث الأعمى وتوسله بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الحديث : أن أعمى أتى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، ادع الله أن يكشف عن بصري ، فقال : فانطلق فتوضأ ثم صل ركعتين ثم قل: (اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الرحمة يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي فيقضي حاجتي) ما صحة هذا الحديث وما معناه؟


الجواب:
الحمد لله
"هذا الحديث اختلف أهل العلم في صحته فمنهم من قال : إنه ضعيف ، ومنهم من قال: إنه حسن ، ولكن له وجهة ليست كما يتبادر من اللفظ، فإن هذا الحديث معناه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر هذا الرجل الأعمى أن يتوضأ، ويصلي ركعتين ليكون صادقاً في طلب شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له ، وليكون وضوؤه، وصلاته عنواناً على رغبته في التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتوجه به إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ؛ فإذا صدقت النية، وصحت، وقويت العزيمة فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشفع له إلى الله عز وجل ؛ وذلك بأن يدعو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له. فإن الدعاء نوع من الشفاعة ، كما ثبت ذلك في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (ما من رجل مسلم يموت فيقوم على جنازته أربعون رجلاً لا يشركون بالله شيئاً إلا شَفَّعهم الله فيه) . 
فيكون معنى هذا الحديث أن هذا الأعمى يطلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الله له؛ لأن هذا الدعاء نوع شفاعة. أما الآن وبعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن مثل هذه الحال لا يمكن أن تكون لتعذر دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأحد بعد الموت، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إذا مات العبد انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : صدقة جارية ، أو علم ينتفع به ، أو ولد صالح يدعو له) ، والدعاء بلا شك من الأعمال التي تنقطع بالموت؛ بل الدعاء عبادة ، كما قال الله تعالى : (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ) غافر/60 ، ولهذا لم يلجأ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم عند الشدائد وعند الحاجة إلى سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الله لهم ؛ بل قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين قحط المطر: (اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فتسقينا ، وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا فيسقون) وطلب من العباس رضي الله عنه أن يدعو الله عز وجل بالسقيا فدعا فسقوا . وهذا يدل على أنه لا يمكن أن يطلب من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته أن يدعو لأحد؛ لأن ذلك متعذر لانقطاع عمله بموته صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ؛ وإذا كان لا يمكن لأحد أن يطلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو له بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه لا يمكن ومن باب أولى أن يدعو أحد النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه بشيء من حاجاته أو مصالحه؛ فإن هذا من الشرك الأكبر الذي لا يغفره الله؛ والذي حرم الله على من اتصف به الجنة، قال الله تعالى : (وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنْ الظَّالِمِينَ) يونس/106 . وقال تعالى : (فَلَا تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَتَكُونَ مِنْ الْمُعَذَّبِينَ  ) الشعراء/213 ؛ وقال الله عز وجل : (وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ) المؤمنون/117؛ وقال تعالى: (إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَار) المائدة/72. 
فالمهم أن من دعا رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته أو غيره من الأموات لدفع ضرر أو جلب منفعة فهو مشرك شركاً أكبر مخرجاً عن الملة، وعليه أن يتوب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وأن يوجه الدعاء إلى العلي الكبير الذي يجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء .
وإني لأعجب من قوم يذهبون إلى قبر فلان وفلان يدعونه أن يفرج عنهم الكربات ويجلب لهم الخيرات وهم يعلمون أن هذا الرجل كان في حال حياته لا يملك ذلك ، فكيف بعد موته ، بعد أن كان جثة وربما يكون رميماً قد أكلته الأرض فيذهبون يدعونه، ويتركون دعاء الله عز وجل الذي هو كاشف الضر، وجالب النفع والخير ، مع أن الله تعالى أمرهم بذلك وحثهم عليه فقال : (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) غافر/60. وقال الله تعالى : (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِي فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ) البقرة/186. وقال تعالى منكراً على من دعا غيره : (أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ) النمل/62 .
أسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا جميعاً صراطه المستقيم" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (2/274) . 
فالحديث لا يدل على جواز التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ذهب إليه البعض ، بل الحديث يدل على أن هذا الرجل توسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقوله : (اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد) أي : بدعاء نبينا محمد ، وقوله : (يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إل ربي) أي: بدعائك . 
ويدل على هذا : 
1- أن هذا الرجل ، جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وطلب منه أن يدعو له ، ولو كان مراده التوسل بجاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم لقعد في بيته ، وقال : اللهم إني أتوسل إليك وأسألك بجاه محمد . 
2- من جملة الدعاء الذي علمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اللهم فشفعه فيّ ، وشفعني فيه) أي : اقبل شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيّ ، والشفاعة هي الدعاء ، فيكون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا له . 
وقوله : (وشفعني فيه) أي : اقبل دعائي أن تقبل دعاءه . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في كتاب التوسل ص (73، 74) :
"إن مما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأعمى أن يقوله : ( وشفعني فيه ) أي : اقبل شفاعتي أي دعائي في أن تقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم أي دعاءه في أن ترد علي بصري . هذا الذي لا يمكن أن يفهم من هذه الجملة سواه . 
ولهذا ترى المخالفين يتجاهلونها ولا يتعرضون لها من قريب أو من بعيد ، لأنها تنسف بنيانهم من القواعد ، وتجتثه من الجذور ، وإذا سمعوها رأيتهم ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه . ذلك أن شفاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأعمى مفهومة ، ولكن شفاعة الأعمى في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف تكون ؟ لا جواب لذلك عندهم البتة ، ومما يدل على شعورهم بأن هذه الجملة تبطل تأويلاتهم أنك لا ترى واحدا منهم يستعملها ، فيقول في دعائه مثلا : اللهم شفع فيّ نبيك وشفعني فيه" انتهى . 
وانظر لتفصيل الكلام على هذا الحديث : كتاب "التوسل" ص (68-93) . 
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

هذه رسالة وردت إلى البرنامج من ف .  م . ع . من العراق محافظة نيونى يقول في رسالته: ما هو الحكم على المسلم الذي يقيم الفرائض ويتوسل بجاه النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهل يجوز رميه بالشرك؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله.


المسلم الذي يوحد الله ويدعوه وحده سبحانه وتعالى ويؤمن بأنه الإله الحق، ويعتقد معنى: لا إله إلا الله وأن معناها لا معبود حق إلا الله، ويؤمن بمحمد أنه رسول الله حقا أرسله الله إلى الجن والإنس، هذا يقال له مسلم لكونه أتى بالشهادتين ووحد الله وحده، وصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه يكون مسلما بذلك، فإذا أتى شيئا من المعاصي فإنه يكون بذلك ناقص الإيمان كالزنا والسرقة والربا إذا لم يعتقد حل ذلك ولكنه أطاع الهوى والشيطان، فعل هذه المعاصي أو بعضها فهذا يكون نقصا في إيمانه وضعفا في إيمانه، أما إذا توسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: اللهم إني أسألك بجاه محمد أو بحق محمد فهذا بدعة عند جمهور أهل العلم نقص في الإيمان ولا يكون مشركا ولا يكون كافرا بل هو مسلم، ولكن يكون هذا نقصا في الإيمان وضعفا بالإيمان، مثل بقية المعاصي التي لا تخرج عن الدين؛ لأن الدعاء ووسائل الدعاء توقيفية ولم يرد في الشرع ما يدل على التوسل بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بل هذا مما أحدثه الناس، فالتوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بجاه الأنبياء أو بحق النبي أو بحق الأنبياء أو بجاه فلان أو بجاه علي أو بجاه أهل البيت كل هذا من البدع، والواجب ترك ذلك لكن ليس بشرك، وإنما هو من وسائل الشرك، فلا يكون صاحبه مشركا ولكن أتى بدعة تنقص الإيمان وتضعف الإيمان عند جمهور أهل العلم؛ لأن الوسائل في الدعاء توقيفية، فالمسلم يتوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته كما قال الله تعالى: وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا[1]، ويتوسل بالتوحيد والإيمان كما جاء في الحديث عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد))، فهذا توسل بتوحيد الله. وهكذا التوسل بالأعمال الصالحات في حديث أصحاب الغار الذين انطبقت عليهم صخرة لما دخلوا الغار من أجل المطر أو المبيت، فانطبقت عليهم صخرة عظيمة، فلم يستطيعوا دفعها، فقال بعضهم لبعض: إنه لن ينجيكم من هذه الصخرة إلا أن تدعوا الله بصالح أعمالكم، فدعوا الله بصالح أعمالهم، فتوسل أحدهم ببره لوالديه فانفرجت الصخرة بعض الشيء، ثم توسل الآخر بعفته عن الزنا وأنه كان له بنت عم يحبها كثيرا فأرادها لنفسه فأبت عليه ثم أنها ألمت بها سنة وحاجة، فجاءت إليه تطلبه العون فقال: إلا أن تمكنيني من نفسك فوافقت على أن يعطيها مائة وعشرين دينارا من الذهب فلما جلس بين رجليها قالت: اتق الله ولا تفض الخاتم إلا بحقه، فخاف من الله سبحانه وقام عنها ولم يأت الفاحشة وترك لها الذهب وقال: اللهم إن كنت تعلم أني فعلت ذلك ابتغاء وجهك فأفرج عنا ما نحن فيه، فانفرجت الصخرة بعض الشيء، ولكن لا يستطيعون الخروج. ثم توسل الثالث بأدائه الأمانة وقال: إنه كانت عنده أمانة لبعض العمال تركها عنده فَنَمَّاها وعمل فيها حتى صارت مالا كثيرا من الإبل والبقر والغنم والرقيق، فلما جاء صاحبها أداها إليه كلها كاملة فقال: يا ربي إن كنت تعلم أني فعلت ذلك ابتغاء وجهك فأفرج عنا ما نحن فيه، فانفرجت الصخرة وخرجوا. وهذا يدل على أن التوسل بالأعمال الصالحات من أسباب الإجابة، أما التوسل بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو بجاه فلان، أو بجاه الصديق، أو بجاه عمر، أو بجاه علي، أو بجاه أهل البيت، أو ما أشبه ذلك فهذا ليس له أصل بل هو بدعة، وإنما التوسل الشرعي أن يتوسل المسلم بأسماء الله وصفاته أو بإيمانه بالله، فيقول: اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بإيماني بك أو بإيماني بنبيك، أو بمحبتي لك، أو بمحبتي لنبيك عليه الصلاة والسلام فهذا طيب، وهذه وسيلة شرعية طيبة، أو يتوسل بالتوحيد بأن يقول: اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الواحد الأحد، كل هذا طيب، أو يتوسل إلى الله ببره لوالديه، أو بمحافظته على الصلوات، أو بعفته عن الفواحش كل هذه وسائل طيبة بأعمال صالحة، هذا هو الذي قرره أهل العلم وأهل التحقيق من أهل البصيرة، أما التوسل بجاه النبي، أو بجاه فلان، أو بحق فلان فهذا بدعة؟ تقدم بيان ذلك والذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أنه غير مشروع. والله ولي التوفيق.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/node/168

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*114142: لماذا يمنع بعض أهل العلم من التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
لماذا يحرم  السلفية التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع أن العلماء كلهم متفقون  على جوازه ، حتى ظهر ابن تيمية الذي كان أول من حرمه ؟ مع أن كل العلماء  من جميع المذاهب يجيزون التوسل ، فلماذا يُصِرُّون على تحريمه ؟




الحمد لله : 
 أولا : 
التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معناه: أن يدعو الداعي ربه سبحانه وتعالى ،  لكنه في أثناء دعائه يذكر ذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيلة لإجابة دعائه ، أو  تعجيل حاجته ، فيقول : أسألك بحق النبي ، أو : بجاه النبي ، أو نحو ذلك. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/337-338)ـ : 
(والسائل لله بغير الله إما أن يكون مقسما عليه ، وإما أن يكون طالبًا بذلك السبب ،  كما توسل الثلاثة في الغار بأعمالهم ، وكما يتوسل بدعاء الأنبياء والصالحين . 
فإن كان إقساما على الله بغيره : فهذا لا يجوز . 
وإن كان سؤالا بسبب يقتضى المطلوب ، كالسؤال بالأعمال التي فيها طاعة الله ورسوله ،  مثل السؤال بالإيمان بالرسول ومحبته وموالاته ونحو ذلك : فهذا جائز .
وإن كان سؤالا بمجرد ذات الأنبياء والصالحين : فهذا غير مشروع ، وقد نهى عنه غير  واحد من العلماء ، وقالوا : إنه لا يجوز . ورخص فيه بعضهم، والأول أرجح كما تقدم؛  وهو سؤال بسبب لا يقتضى حصول المطلوب. 
بخلاف من كان طالبا بالسبب المقتضى لحصول المطلوب ، كالطلب منه سبحانه بدعاء  الصالحين وبالأعمال الصالحة : فهذا جائز ، لأن دعاء الصالحين سبب لحصول مطلوبنا  الذي دَعَوا به . 
وكذلك الأعمال الصالحة سبب لثواب الله لنا ، وإذا توسلنا بدعائهم وأعمالنا : كنا  متوسلين إليه تعالى بوسيلة ، كما قال تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ) المائدة/35  
 والوسيلة هي الأعمال الصالحة . وقال تعالى : ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ) الإسراء /57 .  
وأما إذا لم نتوسل إليه سبحانه بدعائهم ولا بأعمالنا ، ولكن توسلنا بنفس ذواتهم :  لم يكن نفس ذواتهم سببا يقتضى إجابة دعائنا ، فكنا متوسلين بغير وسيلة ، ولهذا لم  يكن هذا منقولا عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم نقلا صحيحا ، ولا مشهورا عن السلف ." انتهى . 
ثانيا : 
ليس معنى ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس له جاه عند الله عز وجل ، ولا منزلة  لديه سبحانه ، كما يقوله من يفتري على السلفيين ، شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه على ذلك ،  وأنهم يتجرؤون على مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحاشاهم من ذلك ، وهو صاحب  المقام المحمود ، والمنزلة الرفيعة ، وسيد ولد آدم ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكن  مقامه الكريم على الله ليس معناه أن نسأل أو نتوسل به . 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
" ما بيّن الله ورسوله أنه حق للعباد على الله فهو حق ؛ لكن الكلام في السؤال بذلك  ، فيقال : إن كان الحق الذي سأل به سببا لإجابة السؤال : حسُن السؤال به ، كالحق  الذي يجب لعابديه وسائليه . 
وأما إذا قال السائل: بحق فلان وفلان ، فأولئك ، إن كان لهم عند الله حق أن لا  يعذبهم وأن يكرمهم بثوابه ويرفع درجاتهم كما وعدهم بذلك وأوجبه على نفسه ، فليس في  استحقاق أولئك ما استحقوه من كرامة الله ، ما يكون سببا لمطلوب هذا السائل ؛ فإن  ذلك استحق ما استحقه بما يسره الله له من الإيمان والطاعة ، وهذا لا يستحق ما  استحقه ذلك ؛ فليس في إكرام الله لذلك سبب يقتضى إجابة هذا . 
وإن قال: السبب هو شفاعته ودعاؤه ، فهذا حق إذا كان قد شفع له ودعا له ، وإن لم  يشفع له ولم يدع له لم يكن هناك سبب " . انتهى . 
وقال أيضا ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/278) ـ : 
" ومعلوم أن الواحد بعد موته إذا قال : اللهم فشفعه في وشفعني فيه ، مع أن النبي لم  يدع له : كان هذا كلاما باطلا " . انتهى . 
ثالثا: 
مدار فهم هذه المسألة أن نعلم أن الدعاء عبادة ، بل هو من أجل العبادات لله تعالى ،  كما قال النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (الدُّعَاءُ هُوَ  الْعِبَادَةُ . قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ) رواه أبو  داود (1479) وغيره ، وصححه الألباني . 
والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف، يعني : على ورود الشرع بها ، كما قال رَسُول  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا  مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) رواه البخاري (2697) ومسلم (1718) ، من  حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : (مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ). 
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : 
" قَالَ أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة : ( الرَّدّ ) هُنَا بِمَعْنَى الْمَرْدُود ,  وَمَعْنَاهُ : فَهُوَ بَاطِل غَيْر مُعْتَدّ بِهِ . 
وَهَذَا الْحَدِيث قَاعِدَة عَظِيمَة مِنْ قَوَاعِد الْإِسْلَام , وَهُوَ مِنْ  جَوَامِع كَلِمه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِنَّهُ صَرِيح فِي رَدّ كُلّ  الْبِدَع وَالْمُخْتَرَعَ  ات . 
وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الثَّانِيَة زِيَادَة وَهِيَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ يُعَانِد بَعْض  الْفَاعِلِينَ فِي بِدْعَة سَبَقَ إِلَيْهَا , فَإِذَا اُحْتُجَّ عَلَيْهِ  بِالرِّوَايَةِ الْأُولَى يَقُول : أَنَا مَا أَحْدَثْت شَيْئًا فَيُحْتَجّ  عَلَيْهِ بِالثَّانِيَةِ الَّتِي فِيهَا التَّصْرِيح بِرَدِّ كُلّ الْمُحْدَثَات ,  سَوَاء أَحْدَثَهَا الْفَاعِل , أَوْ سَبَقَ بِإِحْدَاثِهَا . 
وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث : دَلِيل لِمَنْ يَقُول مِنْ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ : إِنَّ  النَّهْي يَقْتَضِي الْفَسَاد . وَمَنْ قَالَ : لَا يَقْتَضِي الْفَسَاد يَقُول  هَذَا خَبَر وَاحِد , وَلَا يَكْفِي فِي إِثْبَات هَذِهِ الْقَاعِدَة الْمُهِمَّة ,  وَهَذَا جَوَاب فَاسِد . وَهَذَا الْحَدِيث مِمَّا يَنْبَغِي حِفْظه وَاسْتِعْمَاله  فِي إِبْطَال الْمُنْكَرَات , وَإِشَاعَة الِاسْتِدْلَال بِهِ " انتهى . 
فإذا علمنا هذا الأصل ، علمنا أنه لا يجوز لنا أن نفعل شيئا على وجه العبادة لله  تعالى ، إلا شيئا جاء به الشرع من المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسواء كان الذي  فعلناه اختراعا من عند أنفسنا ، أو اتباعا لغيرنا فيه . 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/265) ـ : 
" ولا يجوز أن يكون الشيء واجبا أو مستحبا إلا بدليل شرعي يقتضى إيجابه أو استحبابه  والعبادات لا تكون إلا واجبة أو مستحبة فما ليس بواجب ولا مستحب فليس بعبادة  والدعاء لله تعالى عبادة إن كان المطلوب به أمرا مباحا " انتهى . 
وقال أيضا ـ الفتاوى (1/278) ـ : 
" والدعاء المأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لم يأمر به ، والذي أمر به : ليس  مأثورا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومثل هذا لا تثبت به شريعة ، كسائر ما ينقل  عن آحاد الصحابة في جنس العبادات أو الإباحات أو الإيجابات أو التحريمات ، إذا لم  يوافقه غيره من الصحابة عليه ، وكان ما يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالفه لا  يوافقه: لم يكن فعله سنة يجب على المسلمين اتباعها ، بل غايته أن يكون ذلك مما يسوغ  فيه الاجتهاد ، ومما تنازعت فيه الأمة ، فيجب رده إلى الله والرسول ، ولهذا نظائر  كثيرة " . 

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة عن : مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ،  ويقول في دعائه: اللهم أعطني كذا وكذا من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ، بجاه النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، أو ببركة الرسول ، أو بحرمة المصطفى ، أو بجاه الشيخ التيجاني ،  أو ببركة الشيخ عبد القادر، أو بحرمة الشيخ السنوسي فما الحكم ؟
فأجابوا : 
" من توسل إلى الله في دعائه بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو حرمته أو بركته أو  بجاه غيره من الصالحين أو حرمته أو بركته ، فقال: ( اللهم بجاه نبيك أو حرمته أو  بركته أعطني مالا وولدا أو أدخلني الجنة وقني عذاب النار) مثلا ، فليس بمشرك شركا  يخرج عن الإسلام ، لكنه ممنوع سدا لذريعة الشرك ، وإبعادا للمسلم من فعل شيء يفضي  إلى الشرك . 
ولا شك أن التوسل بجاه الأنبياء والصالحين وسيلة من وسائل الشرك التي تفضي إليه على  مر الأيام، على ما دلت عليه التجارب وشهد له الواقع ، وقد جاءت أدلة كثيرة في  الكتاب والسنة تدل دلالة قاطعه على أن سد الذرائع إلى الشرك والمحرمات من مقاصد  الشريعة، من ذلك قوله تعالى : ( وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) الأنعام /108
فنهى سبحانه المسلمين عن سب آلهة المشركين التي يعبدونها من دون الله ، مع أنها  باطلة؛ لئلا يكون ذلك ذريعة إلى سب المشركين الإلهَ الحقَ سبحانه ، انتصارا لآلهتهم  الباطلة جهلا منهم وعدوانا ، ومنها: نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد  ؛ خشية أن تعبد، ومنها: تحريم خلوة الرجل بالمرأة الأجنبية، وتحريم إبداء المرأة  زينتها للرجال الأجانب ... ولأن التوسل بالجاه والحرمة ونحوهما في الدعاء عبادة ،  والعبادة توقيفية ، ولم يرد في الكتاب ولا في السنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا  عن أصحابه ما يدل على هذا التوسل ، فعلم أنه بدعة ..." انظر : فتاوى اللجنة  الدائمة (1/501-502) . 
رابعا : 
قول السائل في سؤاله إن ابن تيمية أول من حرمه : غير صحيح ؛ وإنما هو تلقى ذلك عن  أعداء شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، وقد تعرض شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، في رده على  الأخنائي ، وهو أحد خصومه الذين رموه بهذه الفرية ، فقال في حق شيخ الإسلام : " كم  لصاحب هذه المقالة من مسألة خرق فيها الإجماع " ، فرد عليه شيخ الإسلام من وجوه  عديدة ، فقال في ضمن ذلك: 
" الوجه السادس : أنه إنما يقبل قول من يدعي أن غيره يخالف الإجماع إذا كان ممن  يعرف الإجماع والنزاع ، وهذا يحتاج إلى علم عظيم ، يظهر به ذلك ، لا يكون مثل هذا  المعترض الذي لا يعرف نفس المذهب الذي انتسب إليه ، ولا ما قال أصحابه .. ، فكيف  يعرف مثل هذا إجماع علماء المسلمين ، مع قصوره وتقصيره في النقل والاستدلال ؟! 
الوجه السابع : أن لفظ (كم) يقتضي التكثير ، وهذا يوجب كثرة المسائل التي خرق  المجيب فيها الإجماع . والذين هم أعلم من هذا المعترض وأكثر اطلاعا : اجتهدوا في  ذلك غاية الاجتهاد ، فلم يظفروا بمسألة واحدة خرق فيها الإجماع ، بل غايتهم أن  يظنوا في المسألة أنه خرق فيها الإجماع ، كما ظنه بعضهم في مسألة الحلف بالطلاق ،  وكان فيها من النزاع نقلا ، ومن الاستدلال فقها وحديثا : ما لم يطلع عليه . 
الوجه الثامن : أن المجيب [ يعني : شيخ الإسلام نفسه ] ـ ولله الحمد ـ لم يقل قط في  مسألة إلا بقول قد سبقه إليه العلماء ؛ فإن كان قد يخطر له ويتوجه له ، فلا يقوله  ولا ينصره إلا إذا عرف أنه قد قاله بعض العلماء ، كما قال الإمام أحمد : إياك أن  تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها إمام ؛ فمن كان يسلك هذا المسلك ، كيف يقول قولا يخرق  فيه إجماع المسلمين ، وهو لا يقول إلا ما سبقه إليه علماء المسلمين ؟! "  انتهى . من الرد على الأخنائي (457-458) . 
خامسا : 
هذه المسألة المذكورة ، والتي زعم السائل فيها ، تبعا لغيره ، أن شيخ الإسلام خالف  فيها الإجماع ، قد ثبت فيها النصوص عن غير واحد من العلماء ، وخاصة الأحناف بالمنع  منها ، والنهي عنها . 
قال العلامة الحصكفي في الدر المختار (5/715) : 
" وفي التاترخانية معزيا للمنتقى عن أبي يوسف عن أبي حنيفة: لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو  الله إلا به، والدعاء المأذون فيه المأمور به ما استفيد من قوله تعالى: (ولله  الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها) " . 
ونفس النص في المحيط البرهاني (5/141) . 
قال العلامة الكاساني رحمه الله في بدائع الصنائع (5/126) : 
" وَيُكْرَهُ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يَقُولَ فِي دُعَائِهِ أَسْأَلُك بِحَقِّ  أَنْبِيَائِك وَرُسُلِك وَبِحَقِّ فُلَانٍ ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا حَقَّ لِأَحَدٍ عَلَى  اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى جَلَّ شَأْنُهُ ".
ونفس النص في تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق ، للزيلعي (6/31) ونسب القول  بذلك إلى الثلاثة ، يعني : أبا حنيفة ، وصاحبيه : أبا يوسف ، ومحمد بن الحسن ،  والعناية شرح الهداية للبابرتي (10/64) ، وفتح القدير لابن الهمام (10/64) ، وفي  درر الحكام (1/321) ، ومجمع الأنهر شرح ملتقى الأبحر(2554) . 
قال السيد نعمان خير الدين الآلوسي الحنفي ، رحمه الله في جلاء العينين (516-517) : 
" وفي جميع متونهم : أن قول الداعي المتوسل : بحق الأنبياء والأولياء ، وبحق البيت  الحرام والمشعر الحرام : مكروه كراهة تحريم ، وهي كالحرام في العقوبة بالنار عند  محمد ، وعللوا ذلك بقولهم : لأنه لا حق للمخلوق على الخالق " انتهى . 
وانظر ما نقله السيد نعمان عن العلامة السويدي الشافعي : جلاء العينين (505) وما  بعدها . 

ولعله تبين مما سبق من النقول المستفيضة : لماذا يمنع السلفيون من ذلك النوع من  التوسل ، وأن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ليس أول من منع من ذلك ، ولا هو آخرهم أيضا . 
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (979)  ، ورقم (60041)  ، ورقم (23265)  . 
والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.info/ar/114142

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

دعاء العباس رضي الله عنه لاوجود له وأتحدى من يثبته لى بسند صحيح

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> دعاء العباس رضي الله عنه لاوجود له وأتحدى من يثبته لى بسند صحيح


وكذا ليس في في حديث العباس التوسل بجاهه، ونرد عليك تحديك، وأنت لم ترد على هذا السؤال في الموضوع السابق.

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ولماذا يدندن البعض ويقول أن الصحابة توسلوا بدعاء العباس ويفرض ويقدر الضمائر المحذوفة مع أن ظاهر الحديث 
يدل على التوسل بالذات والجاه أو على الأقل يحتمل الوجهين فلماذا نقصى وجها ظاهرا فى الحديث الصحيح 
ونثبت وجها لابد من الإستعانة فى إثباته بصرف النص عن الظاهر .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الإمام أحمد قال عن يزيد بن جابر ومحمد بن عجلان  : ( رجلان صالحان يستسقى بهما ) فمامعنى بهما ؟ هل تأتى 
هذه الكلمة بمعنى " ذاتهما "  أم بمعنى " دعائهما" ؟ وهل كلامه هذا على إطلاقه أم مقيد بحياتهما كما يحلوا
للبعض التقييد متى أحب الإطلاق متى حب ؟ .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله قال عن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : ( وكتابه الصحيح يستسقى بقراءته الغمام ) فمامعنى
: " يستسقى بقراءته الغمام ) هل هي بمعنى دعائه ؟ أم بمعنى ذات الكتاب ومايحويه من الأحاديث ؟

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> الإمام أحمد قال عن يزيد بن جابر ومحمد بن عجلان  : ( رجلان صالحان يستسقى بهما ) فمامعنى بهما ؟ هل تأتى 
> هذه الكلمة بمعنى " ذاتهما "  أم بمعنى " دعائهما" ؟ وهل كلامه هذا على إطلاقه أم مقيد بحياتهما كما يحلوا
> للبعض التقييد متى أحب الإطلاق متى حب ؟ .


لا يمكن فهم كلام الإمام أحمد ولا غيره مما سقته لنا إلا بما ينقل عنهم عمليا، وما الذي يقصدونه ههنا بالاستسقاء.
فحبذا لو تنقل لنا كيف طبق الإمام أحمد أو غيره من السلف هذا الاستسقاء والتوسل.

مثلا تنقل لنا عن الإمام أحمد:كان يقول:اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بمحمد بن عجلان أو غيره

وهكذا عن بقية السلف.

على أننا نقول أن أئمة أهل السنة غير معصومين، لا سيما المتأخرين منهم.

فابن كثير رحمه الله قد أخذ عليه بعض الهنات الموجودة في تاريخه:كلعنه لبعض المعينين، ونعته لبعض القضاة بقاضي القضاة ونحو ذلك.

فاستدلالك بكلامه عن البخاري ضعيف جدا.

لاسيما وقد يكون ناقلا لكلام غيره ولا يلزم من ذلك أنه موافق عليه، نظير ذلك ما نقله وصوره من أحداث وتصرفات وقعت في جنازة شيخ الإسلام لا يمكن لإمام مثله أن يرضاها، ومع ذلك لم يعلق عليها.

فهل نقول:النياحة على الميت مثلا جائزة لأن ابن كثير ذكرها في كتابه ولم ينكرها؟!

فحبذا لو تنقل لنا كيف عمل السلف بهذا الذي ذكرته.

لأنك فهمت من هذه الآثار ما لم يفهمه غيرك.

والفيصل في ذلك عمل السلف

فهل تجد في عملهم ودعائهم قولهم:اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بجاه فلان بن فلان؟

هذا هو بيت القصيد.

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

السلف لم يقولوا بحمة التوسل ولابكراهيته ونصوص كثير منهم تشهد للتوسل بل فيهم من توسل توسلا صريحا قد بينا
فى منشور سابق قصة عثمان بن حنيف رغم محاولة الألباني تضعيفها وقد نبهت أيضا أن ابن تيمية نقل كلام العز بن
عبد السلام على غير هيئته وصفته فالعز بن عبد السلام تكلم عن " الإقسام " على الله بالشخص وبينت أيضا
أن الكراهية التى ينسبها الألباني وغيره لمذهب الأحناف لاأساس لها من الصحة .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

وأما قولك أن ابن كثير عليه مؤاخذات فهذا قولك أنت وفهمك أنت وأما ابن كثير فنقل وقائعا حضرها أو كانت فى
زمانه على الأقل ومنها رجوع ابن تيمية عن منع التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإما أن يكون ابن كثير يتعمد 
عدم الدقة وعدم التحري أو يكون رأي ابن تيمية فى هذه المسألة متذبذبا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ولماذا يدندن البعض ويقول أن الصحابة توسلوا بدعاء العباس ويفرض ويقدر الضمائر المحذوفة مع أن ظاهر الحديث 
> يدل على التوسل بالذات والجاه أو على الأقل يحتمل الوجهين فلماذا نقصى وجها ظاهرا فى الحديث الصحيح 
> ونثبت وجها لابد من الإستعانة فى إثباته بصرف النص عن الظاهر .



لنعرف أي التقديرين صواب لا بد من اللجوء إلى السنة، لتبين لنا طريقة توسل الصحابة الكرام بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 ترى هل كانوا إذا أجدبوا وقحَطوا قبع كل منهم في داره، أو مكان آخر، أو  اجتمعوا دون أن يكون معهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم دعوا ربهم  قائلين: (اللهم بنبيك محمد، وحرمته عندك، ومكانته لديك اسقنا الغيث). مثلاً  أم كانوا يأتون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذاته فعلاً، ويطلبون منه أن يدعو  الله تعالى لهم، فيحقق صلى الله عليه وسلم طلْبتهم، ويدعو ربه سبحانه،  ويتضرع إليه حتى يسقوا؟
أما الأمر الأول فلا  وجود له إطلاقاً في السنة النبوية الشريفة، وفي عمل الصحابة رضوان الله  تعالى عليهم، ولا يستطيع أحد من الخلفيين أو الطُّرُقيين أن يأتي بدليل  يثبت أن طريقة توسلهم كانت بأن يذكروا في أدعيتهم اسم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ويطلبوا من الله بحقه وقدره عنده ما يريدون. بل الذي نجده بكثرة، وتطفح به كتب السنة هو الأمر الثاني،  إذ تبين أن طريقة توسل الأصحاب الكرام بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما  كانت إذا رغبوا في قضاء حاجة، أو كشف نازلة أن يذهبوا إليه صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ويطلبوا منه مباشرة أن يدعو لهم ربه، أي أنهم كانوا يتوسلون إلى الله  تعالى بدعاء الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس غير.
 ويرشد إلى ذلك قوله تبارك وتعالى:  (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا ْ اللّهَ  وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّابًا رَّحِيمًا) [النساء:64].
 ومن أمثلة ذلك ما مرَّ معنا في حديث أنس السابق الذي ذكر فيه مجيء  الأعرابي إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة حيث كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخطب، وعرضه له ضنك حالهم، وجدب أرضهم، وهلاك ماشيتهم، وطلبه منه أن يدعو  الله سبحانه لينقذهم مما هم فيه، فاستجاب له صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو الذي  وصفه ربه بقوله: (لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِين َ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [التوبة:128]، فدعا صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم ربه، واستجاب سبحانه دعاء نبيه، ورحم عباده ونشر رحمته، وأحيا بلدهم الميت.
 ومن ذلك أيضًا مجيء الأعرابي السابق نفسه أو غيره إلى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يخطب الجمعة الثانية، وشكواه له انقطاع الطرقات وتهدم البنيان،  وهلاك المواشي، وطلبه منه أن يدعو لهم ربه، ليمسك عنهم الأمطار، وفعل صلى  الله عليه وسلم فاستجاب له ربه جل شأنه أيضًا.
 ومن ذلك ما روته السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها حيث قالت: ((شكا  الناس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قحوط المطر، فأمر بمنبر فوضع له  في المصلى، ووعد الناس يوماً يخرجون فيه. قالت: فخرج رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حين بدا حاجب الشمس، فقعد على المنبر، فكبر وحمد الله، ثم قال:  إنكم شكوتم جدب دياركم، واستئخار المطر عن إبان زمانه عنكم، وقد أمركم الله  أن تدعوه، ووعدكم أن يستجيب لكم...))  الحديث، وفيه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا الله سبحانه، وصلى بالناس،  فأغاثهم الله تعالى حتى سالت السيول، وانطلقوا إلى بيوتهم مسرعين، فضحك  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت نواجذه، وقال: ((أشهد أن الله على كل شيء قدير، وأني عبد الله ورسوله)) (2) .
 فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها مما وقع زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وزمن أصحابه  الكرام رضوان الله عليهم تُبين بما لا يقبل الجدال أو المماراة أن التوسل  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بالصالحين الذي كان عليه السلف الصالح هو  مجيء المتوسل إلى المتوسل به، وعرضه حاله له، وطلبه منه أن يدعو له الله  سبحانه، ليحقق طلبه، فيستجيب هذا له، ويستجيب من ثم الله سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*شبهات حول التوسل وردها*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله قال عن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : ( وكتابه الصحيح يستسقى بقراءته الغمام ) فمامعنى
> : " يستسقى بقراءته الغمام ) هل هي بمعنى دعائه ؟ أم بمعنى ذات الكتاب ومايحويه من الأحاديث ؟


يقصد ابن كثير في  الاستسقاء بقراءة كتاب البخاري لما في هذا الكتاب من الأدعية وطلب الحوائج  من الله والتحذير من الشرك والتحذير من التقرب لغير الله والاستغفار  والتوحيد والصلاة على رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام والتسبيح، يعني أنه جامع  للخير والمعروف وأن كل هذه الأدعية تقرب العبد إلى الله.

----------

